# Subtles WW, A-Train, P-Kush, Mama Mia, Skunk#1 Grow!



## Subtlechaos (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey, RIUers! I'm finally doing another indoor grow! For this grow, I'm planning to do a 400W and a 430W Son Agro HPS grow. I will use the 430 Son Agro HPS for vegging, and both the 430 AND the 400 for flowering. 

I should also mention that I'm building the grow room at a buddy of mines, and he will surely be posting here, as he's now a member. His name is bass420, on here. Im sure he'll be subscribing to this thread.

NOW! These are my mediums and organics... 














I accept all input on distributing the organics...

Here's a quick set, to catch you up on the grow...

Here's the seeds. Dont have all the breeders packs, my brother kept a couple of the packs, and the Dinafem seeds were freebies from The Attitude. The breeders are...
 Dinafem White Widow & Power Kush,
Seedsmans Mama Mia and Original Skunk #1, and TH Seeds A-Train.
7 seeds total.(2 A-Trains, and 2 Mama Mias) 
*Edit* I've added a Himalaya Gold, from Greenhouse Seeds to the list of plants...







Seperated in their own bags...






Soaking...







In the closet for the night...






All saturated and sunk to the bottom. I then put them in paper towels, in bags, then on my heat mat...






















Back To The Closet With You!!!






After the seeds cracked, I put them in 1" Grodan Rockwool cubes, and they're currently under the 430 Son Agro, in a closet, waiting for the room to get finished.






I just recently moved, and my internet wont be hooked up till' the 25th. Im actually posting this from my mothers house. I will be back in ten days to post updates. By then, the ladies will be established, and in their new room. Im taking pics of the room build today, too.

SEE YOU IN TEN DAYS!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 15, 2010)

subscribed.....


----------



## donkey.420 (Jan 15, 2010)

yup. i'm in. keep daisy mae in check and best of luck.


----------



## svchop889 (Jan 15, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm watching.


----------



## smalltownDill (Jan 17, 2010)

looks good so far man, im subscribed


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad to see some subscribers! Not much has changed with the grow. I've got them under a dome to help keep the rockwool cubes moist. So far, the only seedling to surface is the Power Kush. It popped its head up, this morning. Only been in cubes for two days... Plenty of time.

QUESTION for any1 who's ever grown Dinafems WW... I hear people talk about how they turn the lights out on their WW strain for it's last couple of weeks of flowering, and it gets more trichs. I know this may be true with the strains they speak of, but does Dinafems WW work that way?

I've been working on the room all day. It would have been impossible, up to this point, to take pictures without taking pics of my buddy bass420s personal living space. Drywall got finished today, and it looks VERY nice! The room itself is 7.5' x 7.5' x 8' tall. I set a two inch rise under our new floor, as the room has concrete floors. I installed two exhaust fans in the ceiling, one of which pulls air through a metal light bulb housing that will house my green light.

I cut two fresh air holes, that will pull air directly from the living room of the house. The holes have been offset as to keep from showing light through the holes, and filters have been taped on the inside of the walls, to clean any possible pollen or unwanted particles from entering my room.

I will be painting the walls a bright white, and hanging mylar tomorrow. I will take pics then.

I've also mixed my soil. I have pics to post, the next time I'm on. The internet at my house wont be on for another week, so it may be a while.


OH!... I almost forgot... I've decided that starting 7 seeds doesn't give me enough options.What if a few dont sprout all the way??? What if some of them grow sickly, and need killed?? So I started one of my Himalaya Gold(Greenhouse) I'm saving for this summers grow. I put it in a cup, not 4 hours ago. I will probably be putting it in a paper towel, when I get home. So uhhh,... add Himalaya Gold to the list!!! Worse case scenario, I have a couple of plants that have to be killed for lack of room to grow. I dont think that will pose a problem with the dimensions of my room. Some simple training of the branches can help save space, if needed...

Later RIUers! Stay tuned!


----------



## svchop889 (Jan 17, 2010)

cant wait to see pic of the whole setup, It sounds great so far.


----------



## donkey.420 (Jan 18, 2010)

hey is that your art bro? pretty dope.


----------



## svchop889 (Jan 18, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> hey is that your art bro? pretty dope.


yeah I was thinking that too.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jan 19, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> hey is that your art bro? pretty dope.


 Yes, I drew the picture, but I didn't free-hand it. The original outline is traced. I've got a few free-hand drawings, but this isn't one of them.

*NOW! The grow!*

*This was a few days ago. Before the move...*









*Got my homie keepin' an eye on things.*

*The Gold...










When they establish themselves a little more, they're going in some neutral soil, but when they can handle it, this is the dirt they're going in...
*Fox Farm Ocean Forest...
Processed Llama manure...(by processed, I mean smashed with bricks)
A dash of Fruit Bat Guano...
Some plain soil...
And I added some perlite, and Peat moss to keep it loose.
































*






As of today, the new room is finished. It was done painting yesterday, and we got everything installed today. Here's some pics...

These are the lights. Right now, I'm just using the 430. You can see I have the 400 pulled up.














I put a space heater in the room, but set it about 4 feet from the table, and pointed a big-ass fan at it... The radio quietly plays classical music... It helps bass420 sleep. 





*
*This is a fresh air cover thingy I built out of drywall. It serves to push the air up the wall, and also keeps any residual light coming through the vent, from disturbing my ladies...






Always keep a spare...






For right now, I only have one ceiling vent pulling air. It's your average squirrel cage fan, attached to a housing for two big bulbs. I pulled the lights out of it, and put in one green bulb. Now it's a green light that also pulls a shitload of air outta' my room. The second pic is with the green light on. You can actually see quite well, even tho you cant see shit in the pic...(The fluorescent bulb isn't there anymore)










So there it is, man! They're where they're going to be.

The plants themselves are being slow. Neither of the A-Trains, or the Mama Mias have sprouted... Yet. If they don't, Im gonna' be pissed... Then Im gonna' start a couple Super Lemon Hazes.

LATER!!!!!!!
*


----------



## svchop889 (Jan 19, 2010)

I take it the green light is so that you can see in there during the lights out period? as plants are not affected by green light?


----------



## donkey.420 (Jan 20, 2010)

hey subtle check this out. i tried it instead of bags and i havent been able to see straight since.

YouTube - Gumby Bubble Hash Method | How to Make the Best Hash from Trim or Buds


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jan 21, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> I take it the green light is so that you can see in there during the lights out period? as plants are not affected by green light?


Exactly. Plants remain in their "sleep" state in green light. 



> hey subtle check this out. i tried it instead of bags and i havent been able to see straight since.
> 
> YouTube - Gumby Bubble Hash Method | How to Make the Best Hash from Trim or Buds


Interesting...

P.S. One of the Himalaya sprouted.


----------



## svchop889 (Jan 22, 2010)

thats an interesting one subtle I hadn't thought of that before green things are really just reflecting green light so it makes sense I will have to remember that. So so far the power kush and the Himalaya gold are up and going?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jan 27, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> thats an interesting one subtle I hadn't thought of that before green things are really just reflecting green light so it makes sense I will have to remember that. So so far the power kush and the Himalaya gold are up and going?


 I learned that green lights don't hurt cannibis plants, from a Jorge Cervantes video.

Sorry I haven't posted in a while with updates, but apparently I moved too far in the country for these ISPs, and my internet STILL hasn't been hooked up. I'm posting this from my ladys Blackberry.

The garden is doing good. I plan to put up some new pics wheb my internet gets hooked up. 

I'm VERY disappointed to say that NOT ONE of the A-Trains came up. The grow ended up being... 1 Mama Mia, 1 Skunk#1, 1 Himalayan Gold, and 1 Power Kush. I'm extremely disappointed in the A-Trains!

Well, that's the best I can do fropm this phone, so LATER!


----------



## svchop889 (Jan 27, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> I learned that green lights don't hurt cannibis plants, from a Jorge Cervantes video.
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in a while with updates, but apparently I moved too far in the country for these ISPs, and my internet STILL hasn't been hooked up. I'm posting this from my ladys Blackberry.
> 
> ...


 aww man that sucks the A-trains didnt crack. did you get them from attitude? you might be able to get some replacements.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jan 28, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> aww man that sucks the A-trains didnt crack. did you get them from attitude? you might be able to get some replacements.


 I haven't tried all of em' yet. So far, they're 0-2. I still have 3 more I'm saving for my summer grow, along with 2 more Mama Mias, 2 more Himalaya Golds, and 2 Super Lemon Hazes.

I'll get some pics up soon.

{edit} Does any1 know if I can change the title of this thread to "Subtles 830W HPS Himalayan Gold, Power Kush, Mama Mia, Skunk #1 Grow"? I've already fixed my sig.

Pics by Monday!!! I promise!!!


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 29, 2010)

You'd have to start a new thread to change the title.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jan 31, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> You'd have to start a new thread to change the title.
> 
> That sucks.


I've got new pics of the four girls. I dont know how to up them from my phone. Something that's bothering me... The Power Kush has very small burns on the tips of its leaves. What could this be from?

Im gonna' get pics up 2nite, hoopefully.


----------



## svchop889 (Jan 31, 2010)

alright looking forward to it. if you have a blue tooth enabled phone you can buy ahttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833314046&cm_re=bluetooth_adapter-_-33-314-046-_-Product blue tooth adapter for your pc and transfer the files wireless something like that.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jan 31, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> alright looking forward to it. if you have a blue tooth enabled phone you can buy ahttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833314046&cm_re=bluetooth_adapter-_-33-314-046-_-Product blue tooth adapter for your pc and transfer the files wireless something like that.


 You sure a Bluetooth will help with my problem? I think your misunderstanding... My problem isn't transferring them to my pc. I dont have internet at my new house yet. I cant upload them to the net FROM MY PHONE. My phone is the new triton, from US Cellular. I can just take my card out of my phone and transfer my files to a pc that way. I just have to go to someones pc with internet to UL them... Speaking of that... Im on my mothers pc now...

Here's the girls in their cups. Most of the soil in the cup is a very low nute level, as I dont want to burn them. HOWEVER! I put an inch or two of FoxFarm Ocean Forest on the bottom of each cup, so when the roots dig that deep, they get some rich dirt.






I want to address a problem I'm having. The Power Kush has small burns on the tips of the first two TRUE leaves. Could this be from getting to the FoxFarm at a young age? Here's a picture to show you. I'll make this one a bit bigger so you all can see well...






Outside of that, my garden is without issue! Here are some pics of the babies. The Himalayan Gold and Mama Mia are a week behind the other two...

*The Gold!*










*Skunk #1!*











*Power Kush!
*










*Mama Mia!
*










That's everything so far. Hopefully the small burns Im getting turn out to be nothing.

*LATER!!*


----------



## svchop889 (Jan 31, 2010)

sweet man, lol sorry about the misunderstanding lol. just high...... good start though the burnt tips dosent look too bad the fox farms soil might be a shade hot but he rockwool will work as a buffer for now, are the roots past the rockwool yet?


----------



## donkey.420 (Feb 1, 2010)

i was thinkin it may be heat but i'm not the sharpest tack in the box. where did you get your beans at? fast delivery?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 1, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> sweet man, lol sorry about the misunderstanding lol. just high...... good start though the burnt tips dosent look too bad the fox farms soil might be a shade hot but he rockwool will work as a buffer for now, are the roots past the rockwool yet?


Yeah. The Power Kush and Skunk #1 had roots everywhere. Both the Himalayan Gold and the Mama Mia were a week behind, but even they had the taproot through the bottom of the cube.

@ donkey420: First things first... Dude, is that a Jorge tat? LMFAO!! That's good shit, brah!

I got my beans from The Attitude. They got to me, from the UK in about 10 days. They're an honest business.

I'm of the opinion that, as long as your going to a legitimate bank, the breeder you use is more important than the bank.

I've got high hopes for all 4 of my strains. My Himalayan Gold is from Greenhouse whose Super Lemon Haze took the Cannibis Cup two years in a row. I've actually got some of their Super Lemon Hazes for my outdoor grow, this summer.

My Mama Mia and Skunk #1 came from a breeder called Seedsman. They were suggested to me by a member of this site. I'm sure they'll be killer smoke.

The Power Kush is from Dinafem. It was a freebie from The Attitude. I've heard lots of good things about them, as well.

I should have some pretty good crop, come June.


----------



## donkey.420 (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah thats jorge lol. on my freakin knee cap. right under willie nelson and on top of dimebag and vinnie. good to know about attitude. you doin an outdoor too?


----------



## donkey.420 (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry man, i glanced back up and there it was... outdoor grow hahaha. never done outdoor but hell or high water i will this season. any advise?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 1, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> sorry man, i glanced back up and there it was... outdoor grow hahaha. never done outdoor but hell or high water i will this season. any advise?


 I do have some good advice! I started a thread asking for advice. This will be my first outdoor grow, as well. I got a TON of really good advice! I really suggest you check it out.

I'm back using my phone to update again, so I dont know how to post you a link. It's easy to find, tho. Just use your search option to find the thread. Search my name, make sure you change the box below my name to "Threads started by user". The thread your looking for, is called "Preparing for this summers grow. Still got alot to learn." It's got a TON of helpful advice.

Check it out, man.


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 1, 2010)

donk420 heres the link to that thread https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/286523-preparing-summers-grow-still-got.html there is a ton of good info in there.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 1, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> donk420 heres the link to that thread https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/286523-preparing-summers-grow-still-got.html there is a ton of good info in there.


Thanx, brother! +rep. 

This bullshit with my internet is killin, me! I appreciate the help. Doing this shit from a phone sucks!

My only option for internet, way out here, is to go through HUGHESNET. With them, you have to buy the dish for 460 bucks! If I dont find an isp within the next week, Im gettin it. We have the money. I can just think of alot better ways to spend it.

Anyways, this being such a pain in the ass, thanx 4 the help.


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 1, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Thanx, brother! +rep.
> 
> This bullshit with my internet is killin, me! I appreciate the help. Doing this shit from a phone sucks!
> 
> ...


no problem man I know what its like mine was out for 2 months once and I was going nuts. And damn man 460$bones that's some cash. I could do a couple grows on that much, so no at&t? no Comcast no Charter? shit you must be secluded at least which is good.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 2, 2010)

SBscribed 

havent read through it thouroughly but i seen the question on trichs as i scrolled down 

well the lights off thing is bullshit, 

umm how to answer this. trichomes are there for numerous reasons two iof which come to mind instantly so ill note them for you.

1: bug protection (ie they get stuck to them or perhaps dont like the scent) 
2: drought/light protection (ie help maintain moisture and reflect light)

note: ive noticed some scents/plants can also attract them. 

if you want to know how to make a plants trichomes bigger or perhaps more of them then you will want to expose it to more red light. (some people utilize UVB lights during flower to achieve this, though it can also damage the plant in too high of doses and possibly you if you spend enough time in there with them.

the second thing im thinking is based on that second point.... i find that if the plants are in a dryer climate they tend to get more trichomes and have a better overall outcome than a plant thats been in wet cold climates there whole life. 

i could go really into debth but i really cant be fucked atm and i think you get what im saying basically. 

id also like to note that appart from adding hormones/growth regulators your plant cannot grow past its genetic potential/capabilities, all you can do is give it the best environment and care so it can grow to the best of its potential..

sorry if i lost ya but im in a hurry atm i seem to have lost maself lol. 

much respect 
j88


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 2, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> SBscribed
> 
> havent read through it thouroughly but i seen the question on trichs as i scrolled down
> 
> ...


lmao! Im glad you made it, Jester. Your input has helped me alot in the past. As you can see, I've got four feminized ladies of different genetics vegging under a 430 Son Agro HPS. I'm stoked you'll be around to offer help now and again, through the grow.
I still plan on doing that NL-cross, seedrun.
Welcome aboard, man!

@SVCHOP: I am pretty far in the sticks, man. Lol. My bedroom overlooks a treeline across a field, that will be home to some ladies, this summer.


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 2, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> I am pretty far in the sticks, man. Lol. My bedroom overlooks a treeline across a field, that will be home to some ladies, this summer.


That's where you want to be. . have you gotten your outdoor holes ready yet?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 2, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> That's where you want to be. . have you gotten your outdoor holes ready yet?


Have I what? Hell no! Haha. The ground here's still frozen solid, with an inch of snow on it. 

I'll give ya' directions if you wanna' come dig those bad boys for me. Haha. Hell, I'll even loan ya' my own personal shovel, brother! LOL!!


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 2, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Have I what? Hell no! Haha. The ground here's still frozen solid, with an inch of snow on it.
> 
> I'll give ya' directions if you wanna' come dig those bad boys for me. Haha. Hell, I'll even loan ya' my own personal shovel, brother! LOL!!


ha alright do you have a pick axe? j/k man I already did mine I dont want to do yours too.. still going to have to add some thing in the spring, I'm starting a new indoor soon though trying to get some mothers for clones in the spring so I'm just going to mix my soil for my outdoor when I get my stuff for my indoor. How is everything growing anyway?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 3, 2010)

aaah there all feminized then??. I shoulda read more, sorry but i was nakkered when i seen the vm and thread lol. 

plus im trying to sort my court shit out... not sure but its looking pretty good to me i just have to consult with my lawyer ASAP

you'll definitely need to be cloning amongst other things if you want to make some seeds from this batch. this way yu can kill 2 birds with one stone. keep the mothers and collect any male sacs that appear and cross it with either itself or another (prefferably another for numerous reasons) 

p.s
cant wait for the northern lights run bro. 

*TO svchop*
if i had a time machine id kill his mother so all these problems could have been avoided in the first place, woulda saved me some money in fines too lol. 

but true i like your sig it shows that youve taken the enitiative to learn about this sacred plant and its history. 

have you only researched the war on drugs or looked right into the history of the plant. it really is a lovely plant and deserves the respect it used to get from everyone, the chineese used to hold this plant in high reguard for numerous reasons and so did everyone else that came in contact with it oe: the euiropeans, russians, america, ozzies (we actually survived to famines on cannabis seeds and other assortments. 

in a whole cannabis has only been neglected or had our backs turned on it for 1% of its total lifespan te other 99% we relied on it. sorry i could go in for days 

bottom line cool sig bro. i agree.

what i dont agree with is the fact that the government may turn around and try to claim it back. this should not be allowed to happen they have proven they dont want the plant leaving us to pick it up and preserve it..... *cannabis is the peoples plant *and thats the way it should stay


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 3, 2010)

TO: jester88
man I wish everyone in the world knew what I knew about how it became illegal, and I've only read two books most of it was just on the legal aspect and not so much history but I will be going that way soon. I know it used to be mandatory to grow it if you owned arable land in the original colonies of what has become this disgustingly oppressive United States. but that's as much as I will say about that in this thread because it is subtle's grow and I don't want to jack his thread.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 3, 2010)

@ Jester88: Yes, mine are all feminized. The seedrun will have to wait, for now. Haha. I already got my seed for this summer, and I just wanna' grow these babies and BURN EM'! The Himalayan Gold is supposed to be top shelf smoke!

QUESTION: If I were you, and you were me, and these were your ladies, what would your watering schedule look like?

Good luck with your legal issues, brother!

@SVCHOP: I got that pickaxe for ya'. Come on by, dude! haha. Got some pretty good dro, I'll burn w ya' too. It aint bad for what Im assuming is bagseed dro.

All bullshit aside, I need to get my holes ready. If nothing else, I should at least prepare the ones my Super Lemon Hazes are going in. Those are my cup winners. Im keepin' a close eye on those babies, when they go out.

Later guys! And if your wondering, I dont care about you guys "hijacking the thread". It'd be different if it were a couple of morons talkin' about bullshit. I can learn from you alls conversations. HAVE AT IT!

Later!


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww man you have super lemon haze I have to say I'm jealous. as for preparing those holes if your anywhere near me you have about 3 months left to get them dug and filled with your outdoor mix, all ive done is broken up the dirt and turned in a few things. I still need to add lime and wood ash a good base soil- native is garbage for growing good cannabis way to acidic. as for me digging yours lol two joints of that hydro you got and about 4 hours and I'll have them done... oh yeah I also plan on adding some of this to each of my holes http://www.espoma.com/p_consumer/biotone_02.html I have only heard good things about it..


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 3, 2010)

haha. I live near central Illinois. We got really good dirt here. Im not even sure what I would add to this dirt... If Chi-town catches this post, he could prolly tell me. He's put a few ladies in this Illinois soil.

I dont think I'll have to do much, if anything.

{Edit} Come to think about it, I already had a conversation about this in the outdoor thread.


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 3, 2010)

probably nothing then, lucky... def ask chitown though.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 6, 2010)

ummm even if your not breeding you should take a couple of clones afterall on of them may be regrow worthy.

as for watering pick the cup up if it feels heavy (usually compared to origional weight but if you cant remember just think of how heaviy you think hey should feelish)

if its heavy just spray the top layer of soil a little with a spray bottle as it will help the top roots avoid drying to much posibly stunting growth. and at the same time allowing your cup/soil to maintain/trgain some air. you cant actually over water them but you can take all the air out of the soil which will cause the plants to suffer. the method of just spraying the topsoil for your own satisfaction is a good way to maintain a good soil consistency and encourage downward root growth)

basically you want your soil to be damp or moist as this is the best growing environment for the roots unless of course in a bubbler or certain hydro setups that is asthe constan supply of water is airated so it doesnt need the air in the soil or the rocks and what not need to be constantly wet... meh you get the idea.

as log as the soil is a nice damp/airy texture your plants will love it. IMHO ive noticed that when growing in soil the plants in a dryer environment living happily genuinly produce better quality medacine. not including some setups of course lol.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 6, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> ummm even if your not breeding you should take a couple of clones afterall on of them may be regrow worthy.
> 
> as for watering pick the cup up if it feels heavy (usually compared to origional weight but if you cant remember just think of how heaviy you think hey should feelish)
> 
> ...


+rep thanx, man.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 7, 2010)

meh no probs ill dribble some shit anytime . 

so how are the girls going lately??


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 7, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> meh no probs ill dribble some shit anytime .
> 
> so how are the girls going lately??


 They're comin' along. As I said in the PM, I put FoxFarm on the bottom inch or two of the cup, and I think the Power Kush found it. It's growing fast!

I will put up more pics soon.


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 7, 2010)

looking forward to pics man.


----------



## donkey.420 (Feb 7, 2010)

we want pics! we want pics! the public has spoken...


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 8, 2010)

*...And I have answered!

Power Kush!










Skunk #1!










Mama Mia!










Himalayan Gold!









After these pics were taken, I finally got around to filling the cups the rest of the way up. My original reason for leaving the top open, was to illustrate to new growers that may be looking at the journal, that all I did was pretty much just set the cube in there.

The only note-worthy thing that happened this week, is the Himalayan Gold bent a little too far. I've moved the fan further back, and put the light back a little closer to keep them from stretching as much.

Other than that, they look good!

L8R!
  *


----------



## donkey.420 (Feb 8, 2010)

> *Other than that, they look good!*


 



yes they do. how long will you veg these?


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 8, 2010)

looking great man.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 8, 2010)

haha looks so much like mine in some of the pics it's scary....I got the same brown carpet with the same dark brown desigs, the same size blue tub a big bag of fox farm soil, perlite and peat moss set on top and my closets in the corner just like that lol. Weird but your actual room is a lot bigger/better than mine. Anyways good luck i'll be watchin I want that a-train


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 9, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> yes they do. how long will you veg these?


8 or 9 weeks. If they still look really good at the middle of March, Im gonna' take a couple of clones, let em' heal a little, than flip the photoperiod on em' twords the end of March.

I should be posting pics of hairs by the 1st of April, and should be smoking the Mama Mia by june as it's an 8-9 week harvester.

@ Pipe Dreams: That's cool that we're thinking alike. Haha. Great minds, man... Great minds...

Ufortunately, my inexperience has costed me some ungerminated seed on this grow. The A-Train didn't grow. I've discovered that my germination method was flawed. I used too much water in my ziplock bags. I used good seed from well known breeders, and my germination rate was 50%.

Fortunately for me, another member was cool enough to point this out to me, so I can keep from making the same mistake again.(Thanx again Jester)

My surviving strains are...
Greenhouses Himalayan Gold...
Dinafems Power Kush...
Seedsmans Mama Mia...
Seedsmans Skunk #1.
I got high hopes for that Himalayan Gold. It's supposed to be potent as hell.

@svchop: Thanx' Bratha'! Im already ready to smoke the little bastards! Little too early? Haha.

Bullshit aside, they're doin' it by themselves, man. Im just adding water.

I forgot to add this in my last update of the room... The girls are now listening to a mix CD of Bach, Beethoven, and Kenny G. It's funny. Every time I step into the room, it feels like Im in an elevator, or a waiting room. Haha!


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 9, 2010)

glad to hear you filled the cups up. tbth i didnt even realise lmfao. if you leave gaps like they trap heat and humidity and moisture all of which could cause problems and/or stunt growth.. though indoors this doesn't seem to pose as much problem as outdoors, especially when the plants get bigger.. the light normally has a hard enough time penetrating the canopy in most casses lowering the temps anyway. 

still a very good move.

also the mothers stretching isn't always a bad thing if your intending to take cuttings. though im the same and like to make my nodes as close together as i can. umm just keep an eye out for pre-flowers then take your first cuttings as the plant is showing that its reached vegitative maturity and are ready to be flowered once the photo period suits. less stressfull to the cuttings/plants to be. again this isnt necissary but a really good thing to put into practice as its the best for the plants.


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 12, 2010)

your grow room is a waiting room.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 12, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> your grow room is a waiting room.
> 
> Lol. Very true. {Good timing too. Im ripped as fuck.:}


*{Edit}

I edited this post to upload some pics. I want to show you all how *_FAST_* these girls are growing. I just posted pics on the 8th, and look at them after only 5 days!!!

Here's a couple of updated pics of the room. Finally got my cabinet stocked with a couple of the things Im gonna' need in a few weeks...










*_The Ladies...

_*The Gold!










Mama Mia!










Power Kush!










Skunk #1!










You should open a second tab, on page five of this forum and compare the pics from five days ago to the pics from today!

These girls are gonna' need to be in 5 gallon buckets by next weekend! It's cool tho. My soil's been composting for a while.*


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 16, 2010)

*Quick update...-*

*The girls went into buckets...*
















*...

And a buddy of mine got me some killer dro-ski!




 SWEET!! Haha.
*


----------



## donkey.420 (Feb 17, 2010)

looks good homie. they're gonna love those buckets. thanks for the kind words the other day


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 17, 2010)

'Tsall good, brother... And I think they'll like it too.


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 17, 2010)

looks like I have some catching up to do man.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 17, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> looks like I have some catching up to do man.


 *With the buckets, or the dro-ski I found? jk. Your girls still practically in the womb! I dont think there's any catching that Power Kush or the Himalayan Gold! They took off!

Dude, i wish I could burn this with ya'. I'm no stranger to good smoke, and FUCKIN'-A, bro! This shit gets you retarded for the first half-hour. I cant believe it's just normal-ass bagseed dro off the street.(If I'm losing you, Im talking about the dro-ski in the pic)

ANOTHER UPDATE:
The Seedsman Skunk #1 already is starting to get a VERY DISTINCT skunk odor. Props to Seedsman for true genetics... The Schnozberries smell like Schnozberries!!! Hahaha!
*


----------



## bass420 (Feb 17, 2010)

_*The ladies look better every day. They're the first thing I see every day. I've been meaning to get on here sooner, but my dial-up sucks.

I seen a post where you said the music you play for your ladies helps me sleep. Hell yeah, it does!(For those who dont know, the ladies are actually at MY house. I'm a personal friend of Subtlechaos. I'm at his damn house now) I've grown a couple of plants, and have never seen plants grow this fast! Ive never used hibreds either, tho. We've both been amazed at their growth.

I'm glad I agreed to house Subtles ladies for him. When these are done, Im growing some of my seeds in there! 

Next time we post pics Im having my dog'Memphis' get in at least one of the pics. Subtle told me he had a friend on here, that loves pitts. Wait till' you see MY girl! She's in my avatar with my recently deceased puppy.
*_


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2010)

i like pitties. best dogs there is as long as there brought up propperly. except for my best mate that is. hes a bully cross kelpie cross doverman ir rottie (i think dover hehe) hes smart as fuck and just loves to be loved hehe.

p.s
sorry i aint been around subtle had a bit of shit happening in the life of jester of late hehe.

oh yeah welcome to RIU Bass420 for you 

ANYHOO SO PEOPLE DONT GOTTA GO BACK NUMEROUS PAGES OR PAGE TWO LIKE INSTRUCTED PIIIIIIC BUUUUMP --^--^--









Seperated in their own bags...






Soaking...







In the closet for the night...






All saturated and sunk to the bottom. I then put them in paper towels, in bags, then on my heat mat...






















Back To The Closet With You!!!






After the seeds cracked, I put them in 1" Grodan Rockwool cubes, and they're currently under the 430 Son Agro, in a closet, waiting for the room to get finished.






I just recently moved, and my internet wont be hooked up till' the 25th. Im actually posting this from my mothers house. I will be back in ten days to post updates. By then, the ladies will be established, and in their new room. Im taking pics of the room build today, too.

SEE YOU IN TEN DAYS!!

 _hey is that your art bro? pretty dope._
 Yes, I drew the picture, but I didn't free-hand it. The original outline is traced. I've got a few free-hand drawings, but this isn't one of them.

*NOW! The grow!*

*This was a few days ago. Before the move...*









*Got my homie keepin' an eye on things.*

*The Gold...










When they establish themselves a little more, they're going in some neutral soil, but when they can handle it, this is the dirt they're going in...
*Fox Farm Ocean Forest...
Processed Llama manure...(by processed, I mean smashed with bricks)
A dash of Fruit Bat Guano...
Some plain soil...
And I added some perlite, and Peat moss to keep it loose.
































*






As of today, the new room is finished. It was done painting yesterday, and we got everything installed today. Here's some pics...

These are the lights. Right now, I'm just using the 430. You can see I have the 400 pulled up.














I put a space heater in the room, but set it about 4 feet from the table, and pointed a big-ass fan at it... The radio quietly plays classical music... It helps bass420 sleep. 





*
*This is a fresh air cover thingy I built out of drywall. It serves to push the air up the wall, and also keeps any residual light coming through the vent, from disturbing my ladies...






Always keep a spare...






For right now, I only have one ceiling vent pulling air. It's your average squirrel cage fan, attached to a housing for two big bulbs. I pulled the lights out of it, and put in one green bulb. Now it's a green light that also pulls a shitload of air outta' my room. The second pic is with the green light on. You can actually see quite well, even tho you cant see shit in the pic...(The fluorescent bulb isn't there anymore)










So there it is, man! They're where they're going to be.

*Here's the girls in their cups. Most of the soil in the cup is a very low nute level, as I dont want to burn them. HOWEVER! I put an inch or two of FoxFarm Ocean Forest on the bottom of each cup, so when the roots dig that deep, they get some rich dirt.






I want to address a problem I'm having. The Power Kush has small burns on the tips of the first two TRUE leaves. Could this be from getting to the FoxFarm at a young age? Here's a picture to show you. I'll make this one a bit bigger so you all can see well...






Outside of that, my garden is without issue! Here are some pics of the babies. The Himalayan Gold and Mama Mia are a week behind the other two...

*The Gold!*










*Skunk #1!*











*Power Kush!
*










*Mama Mia!
*










*Power Kush!










Skunk #1!










Mama Mia!










Himalayan Gold!









After these pics were taken, I finally got around to filling the cups the rest of the way up. My original reason for leaving the top open, was to illustrate to new growers that may be looking at the journal, that all I did was pretty much just set the cube in there.

**I edited this post to upload some pics. I want to show you all how *_FAST_* these girls are growing. I just posted pics on the 8th, and look at them after only 5 days!!!

Here's a couple of updated pics of the room. Finally got my cabinet stocked with a couple of the things Im gonna' need in a few weeks...










*_The Ladies...

_*The Gold!










Mama Mia!










Power Kush!










Skunk #1!










You should open a second tab, on page five of this forum and compare the pics from five days ago to the pics from today!

These girls are gonna' need to be in 5 gallon buckets by next weekend! It's cool tho. My soil's been composting for a while.

Quick update...-

The girls went into buckets...
















...

And a buddy of mine got me some killer dro-ski!




 SWEET!! Haha.

-------------------------------------
a side note from jester

you should try and fill the buckets right up with soil and not plant the plant half in the bucket.
heat and humidity get trapped in there and can cause problems. 

anyhoo just a bit of food for thought. keep up the good work bro you seem to be doing a lot better now hehe. 

peace out 
j88
*


----------



## bass420 (Feb 18, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> i like pitties. best dogs there is as long as there brought up propperly. except for my best mate that is. hes a bully cross kelpie cross doverman ir rottie (i think dover hehe) hes smart as fuck and just loves to be loved hehe.
> 
> p.s
> sorry i aint been around subtle had a bit of shit happening in the life of jester of late hehe.
> ...


*

Thanx 4 the pic bump, Jester. Made it look like a bit of a highlight reel. Haha.

I actually had intentions of filling it all the way up, but ran out of dirt. im afraid I may hurt them by trying to fill them the rest of the way. I'm confident in their resilience. If they get root-bound l8r(which SHOULDN'T bre a problem) I can always let the dirt dry up a bit, pick up the whole thing, and pack more FoxFarm under the roots, on the bottom of the bucket.

We will definately get Memphis in our next set of pics. She's one of sweetest dogs I've ever seen... And from first appearances, she looks like one of the fiercest. Memphis is my sweetheart.(and Daisy Maes best friend) I call her Mofo.*


----------



## bass420 (Feb 18, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> i like pitties. best dogs there is as long as there brought up propperly. except for my best mate that is. hes a bully cross kelpie cross doverman ir rottie (i think dover hehe) hes smart as fuck and just loves to be loved hehe.
> 
> p.s
> sorry i aint been around subtle had a bit of shit happening in the life of jester of late hehe.
> ...


*

Thanx 4 the pic bump, Jester. Made it look like a bit of a highlight reel. Haha.

I actually had intentions of filling it all the way up, but ran out of dirt. im afraid I may hurt them by trying to fill them the rest of the way. I'm confident in their resilience. If they get root-bound l8r(which SHOULDN'T bre a problem) I can always let the dirt dry up a bit, pick up the whole thing, and pack more FoxFarm under the roots, on the bottom of the bucket.

We will definately get Memphis in our next set of pics. She's one of sweetest dogs I've ever seen... And from first appearances, she looks like one of the fiercest. Memphis is my sweetheart.(and Daisy Maes best friend) I call her Mofo.*


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 18, 2010)

bass420 was over here last night and forgot to log out of my computer. I just took like 15 minutes to say a few things, and to respond to Jesters reply. Got it all done, and figured out I was still logged in as bass420. If I wasn't BLOWN, I'd have picked up on it. Haha. I was having my usual morning nausea, and had to medicate heavily. Im glad i figured out that smokin' helps ease my nausea. Today sucked!

Anyways... I figured out that I wasn't me, when it told me my response had to approved by a mod.(Something they sometimes do to new members.) Sooo,... if you see a big ass response from bass420 post after this, it's me... in disguise... I guess. Sorry for the confusion, and bass420's gonna' have to keep his ass on HIS OWN computer!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2010)

ummm i never tell it to keep me logged in un tick te button that keeps you logged in its a bitch with a long reply having to hit preview before ten mins is up or log back in after i finished the post just to get it up on the board. 

if the post isnt there already i highly doubt it will appear lol. 

im always heavily medicated lol. welcome to my world... and yes we have cookies


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 18, 2010)

*LMFAO!!! Now that the post probably isn't gonna' show, I really feel like a burnt' unit. Haha!

Thanx for taking the time to post that pic bump set, man!

All the post this morning said(if I can remember) was that I didn't do my math right and ran out of soil before the buckets were full. Seeing as how we took it all there before doing it, I didn't have any of my extra soil there. i've got a full bag of FoxFarm sitting here. 

I dont think I'll mess with them. I'm afraid that if I keep fuckin' with the dirt and moving them around, I may stress one of em'. 

If one of them gets root-bound(which I dont think will happen) i can always fill the bottom of the bucket with some fresh FoxFarm when they're a little more resilient to me messin' with em'. Hopefully heat wont become an issue. I got a nice fan on em'.

I will definitely put Memphis(AKA Mofo) in a couple of pics in the next set. I'll let my mutt, Daisy Mae ride out there with me. Memphis is her homie. It's funny. Every time I take her to bass420s house, something gets broke or knocked over by one of em'.

All subscribers may post dog pics in this thread. I'm not only a pitbull fanatic, but a dog lover in general. You should probably keep the sizes fairly small to make it easier for the site to deal with. i always host mine at Tinypic.com 
 
Quick Update:
NOT to my surprise, the Power Kush has started to grow even faster, now that they're in the new buckets.

OK! Finally posted! Now where are those goddamn cookies...
*


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 18, 2010)

dude I want some of that weed... and some cookies.


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 19, 2010)

.... Oh and have you thought of hanging some 6500k CFL's around those girls? I see some serious internal branching there that could really bush out. that HPS is defiantly doing its job though but I think if you had some of the blue spectrum those babies would be insanely bushy and dense.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 19, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> .... Oh and have you thought of hanging some 6500k CFL's around those girls? I see some serious internal branching there that could really bush out. that HPS is defiantly doing its job though but I think if you had some of the blue spectrum those babies would be insanely bushy and dense.


 One of the main benefits of having a Son Agro HPS is that it has an enhanced blue spectrum. I'm convinced it's the light that's making them go off the way they are. Adding some cfls or fuoros would probably give me a little more vigorous growth, but I dont think it's necessary to change their lighting. They look good.

I 'm thinking about vegging them a few weeks longer than I originally anticipated. I want to take some cuttings, and put them outside. I wanna' keep them vegging a week or two longer, so they're not really big when it comes time to transplant them.

Im definately taking a cutting of the Power Kush.


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 20, 2010)

ahh you have one of the Argo enhanced spectrum hps ? those run pretty sweet. your plants there are just more evidence. they look great


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 20, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> ahh you have one of the Argo enhanced spectrum hps ? those run pretty sweet. your plants there are just more evidence. they look great


Yeah, Bought this one... _*430 Son Agro*_

The only difference between the one they're selling now, and the one I bought is that it's not as expensive now, and the ballast on mine is metal not white.

The 30% increased blue spectrum in these Son Agro bulbs really shows! You can power them with a 400w ballast, and the bulbs can be found fairly cheap. Stealth Hydro has them for 50 bucks.

Paid too much for mine, but it's payin' me back a little every day.

 {Edit}
Going out to bass420s house today. Gonna' get some pics. Not taking Daisy Mae with me because dogs are catching Parvo like mad, out at his farm. He just recently had his puppy die from it.

Not risking it.

*PICS!!!!!

{Please help with an issue Im having. I'll post it at the end of this pic set.}

Himalayan Gold!










Mama Mia!










Skunk #1!










Power Kush!(and MoFo, The Pot Eatin' Pitbull)










After the pics were taken, Memphis(MoFo) tried to eat the Power Kush, and got banned from the room for life!

 I have an issue I'd like some advice on... I have some issues that I believe are from underwatering.(I hope it's from underwatering, and not something more serious) Either that, or the plant is a retard!

It's a problem with the Himalayan Gold. the tops(and a few other leaves) are wilting and growing in weird ways. Here are a couple of pics, to describe what i mean...










Hopefully it's nothing. The plant as a whole, looks fine. I also should add that the plants have received 0 nutrients. does any body think that maybe the FoxFarm mix I made might not be strong enough?

Anyways, there they are!!!


*


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 25, 2010)

*Im in the process of trying to find a cheap an active CO2 system. I want to give the ladies CO2 through the entire flowering cycle. My problem is, I cant find a cheap nosel-thingy.
I got a thread about it, *_*here.
*_


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 25, 2010)

that's pretty weird dude. it looks kinda like heat stress or something. Is that your tallest plant? What I would do would be to hang a chain or string from your hood something with a thermometer on it like an inch from the top of your canopy that way you can get the temp reading from there to rule heat out as an issue. As for the Fox Farms not being strong enough I don't think that's It I haven't seen something like that from a deficiency. It really could be under watering though plants need to transpire or ''sweat'' just like we do. The temps could be fine maybe it just doesn't have enough moisture to grow and keep itself cool. Anyway bro I hope some of that helps


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 25, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> that's pretty weird dude. it looks kinda like heat stress or something. Is that your tallest plant? What I would do would be to hang a chain or string from your hood something with a thermometer on it like an inch from the top of your canopy that way you can get the temp reading from there to rule heat out as an issue...


 *It does look very similar to heat stress! It couldn't possibly be heat stress, because I DO have a remote thermostat hanging amongst the top of the canopy of the garden. Hahahaha. It's true. Look. You can see it in this pic. Little white dangling wire running to the top of the mylar, and over to the unit sitting on the speaker.






Good thinking, tho. I thought it looked like that, too.

I think the plants just a lil' retarded.The leaves all start out looking retarded, but usually grow out of it within days, and leaves form nicely from there.

It's still healthy, and growing nicely. It just has the occasional messed-up leaf. I hope it's nothing big...
*


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 25, 2010)

weird, hopefully it ends up making you retarded.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 26, 2010)

_*Hey, sv... My brother is originally from the Detroit area. He wanted me to ask what the current Medical Marijuana laws there were, as far as being able to grow? Got a link to a page with the laws? I cant find one. he's had me looking for the laws for a while, now.

Quick Update: Makin' shittea...
1)A tote with a pump in it(I've now added a bubble stone)... 2)The Poo(Llama and Sheep)... 3)Thirsty?... 4)Boss lady, overseeing the project...


















I'm gonna' let the tea brew for a day or two. When it's good and nasty, I want to use some of it to wet my newly composting soil(Soil is for summer outdoor grow), and I will be giving the rest to the ladies by Sunday.

While we're waiting... Check this kid out! THIS VIDEO WILL AMAZE YOU!!!
*CLICK ME*
*_


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 26, 2010)

well these are the only links I can think of http://www.michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/ http://www.michiganmedicalcard.com/?GA01&gclid=COXN6PD7vZ0CFSMNDQodty46iQ http://medicalmarijuana.procon.org/viewresource.asp?resourceID=000881#Michigan there Isn't a whole lot of information out there and the conditions and disorders list is pretty short but I think the limit is 12 plants and only 6 mature or flowering and up to 2.5oz usable bud. His best bet to find information would be to contact a compassion club here http://www.michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/node/1380 there looks to be about 15 the surrounding Detroit area. Hope that helps


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 26, 2010)

so will you be distributing all of your organic's using tea or did you mix some into your soil when you moved to the 5 gal buckets? nice bmx vid too a lot of stuff I haven't seen done on a 24''


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 26, 2010)

_* First off, Thanx for the links, brah! He's thinking about moving to his grandfathers cabin in Manistee Forrest, but they keep telling him he can't live there full time. IDK what the deal is...*_



svchop889 said:


> so will you be distributing all of your organic's using tea or did you mix some into your soil when you moved to the 5 gal buckets? nice bmx vid too a lot of stuff I haven't seen done on a 24''



_*If you look back through the pics, you'll see that I mixed my FoxFarm with extra soil,Llama shit,extra Bat Guano, Perlite to help keep it loose, and some Peat moss to help balance PH. Then I let it compost for a month or two.(The pics were taken long before they were finally posted.)

I've now got another tote of soil going for my Summer Outdoor Grow, and I'm keeping about a half gallon of the shit-tea to help moisten my composting soil, over the next couple of months. (It's funny. I've got the soil composting in my bedroom. The ol' lady is lovin' that shit! Hahaha!)

... It just occurred to me that we'll be growing at the same time AGAIN, this summer.

Thanx alot, sv... Your a good dude. I get the feeling we're gonna' get alot of help from each other...
*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 27, 2010)

_My name is Subtlechaos. And I am a Rebel. I march to the beat of MY drum, and societal standards *DO NOT* effect the rhythm of my drum. I do not question who I am, nor what I stand for, *and I am amongst friends...*__

There are many who think like me. Those who refuse to listen to dishonest officials push thier own selfish meanings of the word free. They are impossible to fool because they have a clear perspective on the world, and see things for what they really are.

Free thinkers that inspire, spark imaginations, and make powerful connections. They're outcasts. Davids in a world of Goliaths, and we come from the the least likely of places.

We tread where others fear to go, dislike conforming to the norm, and dont care much for man or his machine, because we TRULY embrace freedom, speak our minds, and take no fucking prisoners when questioned.

We're fiercely aware of what is right and wrong, and always respect those deserving of it.

We look at life differently. Society can't pigeon hole us or put us in a box, and we see things where others see nothing.

Some see us as fish out of water, trouble makers, or oddballs. I say we are gifted, profound, and uniquely brilliant.__

Our ideas are sometimes on the fringe... The ragged edge even! But that's where we must exist, because we are open to the possibilities that *TRULY* change the world.
__
_*I originally found a smaller version of this poem, but I didn't like the way it said alot of things, so I changed a few things... then I changed a few more things... by the time I was done, i had changed the entire dynamic of the poem. Now they merely share a couple of points. haha. I think that's how that's supposed to work when dealing with something your passionate about.*


----------



## svchop889 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hell yeah man I'm really hoping this turns out to be a great season I could use a few pounds of good quality smoke. And your a good dude too man I wouldn't be here 'keeping an extra eye out if I didn't think so, I glad your keeping an extra eye or two on mine cause I know I don't know what I'm doing sometimes or I'm high and forget.

Oh yeah pretty funny shit you have your soil composting in your room lol that's something I would do. course I don't have anyone to tell me not too. Your old lady must be pretty cool to let you do that. I guess no urinating on the compost though huh.

And maybe we should have a friendly outdoor comp this summer like plant count, total yield, yield per one plant something like that.
I mean you boys down in Illinois are always talking about your black gold dirt... lol I will try to keep up with my acidic sandy clay soil and my bagseed 

you should end that piece with...

---We are at the forefront, fighting the war against the war on drugs. We are an army of pot farmers.----

The only ones deserving of freedom are the ones who are willing to take true freedom for themselves. too many people live without a will to stand on their two feet and disobey an unjust law. Too afraid of the 'consequences' I say my life is too short to live a life dictated by another man's rules. I encourage everyone that reads this to plant and harvest just one or 2 or 5 extra plants this coming outdoor season and help as many fellow growers as possible that is what this site is for. Because we are an army of pot farmers and this is a war we will not lose.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 27, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Hell yeah man I'm really hoping this turns out to be a great season I could use a few pounds of good quality smoke. And your a good dude too man I wouldn't be here 'keeping an extra eye out if I didn't think so, I glad your keeping an extra eye or two on mine cause I know I don't know what I'm doing sometimes or I'm high and forget.
> **gasp** *You forget things too? No surprise, eh. It comes with the territory. Haha.
> 
> * Oh yeah pretty funny shit you have your soil composting in your room lol that's something I would do. course I don't have anyone to tell me not too. Your old lady must be pretty cool to let you do that. I guess no urinating on the compost though huh.
> ...


*Finished the shittea this morning. as you can see, I marked them 1-3. i did this because I left the dissolved solids that came through the bag intact, and the 3rd gallon contains a thicker concentration, and most of the solids. **It will be fed last,** right about their last week of vegging. Oh... And the buds I left on the counter are... well... because we're all a bunch of smokers, and these are nice fat buds... taste good too.






ALSO! I think the Mama Mia may end up needing me to extend my vegging time a couple of weeks or so. They're 5 weeks old, and her branches aren't but an inch long. If I get to 8 weeks, and she doesn't look ready, I won't flip their photoperiod.

From what I can find out, Seedsman doesn't make a bad strain of cannabis. Wouldn't you wait for this plant?

Hopefully this shittea will make her grow faster.

*


----------



## donkey.420 (Feb 27, 2010)

texas reppin. i want in the competition. i'll be putting out island sweet skunk and sensi skunk. and we grow in rock out here hahahaha. and yes, i represent southern pot farming and we are an army of many!


----------



## Subtlechaos (Feb 27, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> texas reppin. i want in the competition. i'll be putting out island sweet skunk and sensi skunk. and we grow in rock out here hahahaha. and yes, i represent southern pot farming and we are an army of many!


*Donkey! Where ya' been, man? Ok, It's settled... I'm starting a thread called Summer 2010 Grow Off, and I dont care if we're the only ones who subscribe. This'll be cool. We can send some PMs to a few gifted growers from around the site.(Living in the northern hemisphere is obviously important.)*

*Seeing as how we've still got plenty of time, we should establish how winners will be chosen.

I think we should have multiple winners... I'll explain. we should have a winner for Biggest Plant... shortest plant(with yield exceeding an mandatory minimum weight)... prettiest plant... ugliest plant(That'll be a good one)... largest single cola... You get the idea.

Hit me with some ideas on how to run it, and we'll start the thread.

Seeing as how we're talking about outdoor growing...
Take a good long look, gentlemen!
This is the face of THE ENEMY!
*_* *_*




*_**_* 

Lol.

Another Update:
I just spent another $250 bucks off the ol' credit card, today! Bought my CO2 system, and more beans for the summer grow.

I've never used a CO2 setup, so Im gonna' start a thread about how to set it, and adjust it. I'll have to take some pics, and ask the gurus of this fine site to help me figure out how the thing works.

Ok... I know SV and Donkey are wondering which strain I chose to kick their butts with, in this summers "grow-off". hahaha.

Well, I've decided that I wanted to make some seed stock, this summer. The problem is the only unfeminized seed I have, is one Canna Sutra. I needed a good strong strain, to make some outdoor seed.

For my potential father, I went with a strain that seems VERY suited for my area.(seems like a good idea, seeing as how I plan to use most of the seeds I get, outside.) The breeder pitches it as an excellent outdoor strain.** I went with TH Seeds' Mendocino Madness.http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds/th-seeds-regular/t-h-seeds-mendocino-madness/prod_501.html

How does Super Lemon Madness sound?... Or Himalayan Madness?... hahaha.

Later!
*


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 3, 2010)

_* Bad news... I got an e-mail from the Attitude. They're all out of Mendocino Madness. They offered me a full refund, or to change my order.

I reluctantly gave up my male seed, and told em' to send me some more Super Lemon Haze, and some extra freebies to make up for it. Bastards!... Oh, well. More cup winner seeds.
*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 3, 2010)

OH bummer more cup winning genetics lol, if your really complaining send 2 seeds my way I'll show you a what a plant is supposed to look like jk man, but seriously cant wait for you to see the progress I've made bro.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 3, 2010)

What do you guys think about the Summer Grow Off idea? What categories should we have?


----------



## fatbuddz (Mar 3, 2010)

your plants are looking really good..is that a blue nose pit?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 4, 2010)

_* Yes, it is! That's Memphis. She belongs to a buddy of mine. She's a big ol' teddy bear.

I call her Mofo.
*_


----------



## gloomysmokes707 (Mar 4, 2010)

ive been eyeballing that mama mia... sounds nice


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 4, 2010)

gloomysmokes707 said:


> ive been eyeballing that mama mia... sounds nice


*Stick around, man. She'll be budding a week or two, hopefully.

I've found that Mama Mia has a slower vegetative growth than the rest of my girls. If you decide to pick some up,you should either grow her outdoors, and get her out early... Or be prepared to veg her for an extended period of time. I've got that hooker in FoxFarm Ocean Forest WITH MORE ORGANICS ADDED, and she still wants to be slow!

I've already come to the conclusion that if she needs more time than expected, than that's exactly what she'll get. I'll give her all the time she needs. It's supposed to be some sic smoke.

Later, friend.
*


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey man diggin the grow! Thanks again for the organic info! I'll be watching along most definitely! 
Our grows are actually around the same stage right now. Mine popped outa dirt on 2/6. Well, with 3 of my plants anyways. The other 2 are a bit further ahead, but that's because they were clones.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 4, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Hey man diggin the grow! Thanks again for the organic info! I'll be watching along most definitely!
> Our grows are actually around the same stage right now. Mine popped outa dirt on 2/6. Well, with 3 of my plants anyways. The other 2 are a bit further ahead, but that's because they were clones.
> 
> *Welcome aboard, HookedOnChronics! *


*Seeing as how Im on here*_*, before I quit this, I wanted to tell any1 interested in aeroponics that donkey has a very successful little 30 site set-up you should take a look at. 30 small clones all obviously flowered while still very short.(to save necessary space) VERY nice!

I'm hoping you dont mind this, donkey420. This is kind of a closed thread...

Donkeys ladies!!!!*clickme 

*_ 

_*Your grow makes me wanna' get my hydro shit back out...*_


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 5, 2010)

you wouldn't be givin me props if you had seen me torture a plant in dirt lmao. thanks for helpin me get the word out on aero, i luv that shit!


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Mar 5, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> *Seeing as how Im on here*_*, before I quit this, I wanted to tell any1 interested in aeroponics that donkey has a very successful little 30 site set-up you should take a look at. 30 small clones all obviously flowered while still very short.(to save necessary space) VERY nice!*_
> 
> _*I'm hoping you dont mind this, donkey420. This is kind of a closed thread...*_
> 
> ...


WOOOOOOW!!!!!! That's the SHIT!


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 6, 2010)

*Quick update...

Got my CO2 regulator today.(Still waiting for the cylinder)

And I got some of THIS on the way.(With some more Grodan Rockwool cubes)*


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 6, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> *Quick update...
> 
> Got my CO2 regulator today.(Still waiting for the cylinder)
> 
> And I got some of THIS on the way.(With some more Grodan Rockwool cubes)*


you know about there peace of mind line right?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 6, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> you know about there peace of mind line right?


I'm all ears, brah... Do you know somethin' better I could be using?

Seriously, man... Lets not forget, I'm still fairly new to growing, and this is my first soil grow. If you think I could benefit better from another bloom nute, I'd probably go get some.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

damn subtle i need to poke in more often man you got a nice set up plus rep


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> damn subtle i need to poke in more often man you got a nice set up plus rep


*Chitown! Good to see ya' finally stepped in, man.

I'm about 2 weeks from flippin' em' to 12/12. I might have to veg a it a week or so longer than I want. I got a Mama Mia growin' at her own pace...

CO2 system gets set up sometime this week... Got my regulator today.

Stick around, brother... Should have some bud formations by April, at latest.
*


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> *Chitown! Good to see ya' finally stepped in, man.*
> 
> _*I'm about 2 weeks from flippin' em' to 12/12. I might have to veg a it a week or so longer than I want. I got a Mama Mia growin' at her own pace...*_
> 
> ...


 
you bet ya!!!!!!!


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 6, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> I'm all ears, brah... Do you know somethin' better I could be using?
> 
> Seriously, man... Lets not forget, I'm still fairly new to growing, and this is my first soil grow. If you think I could benefit better from another bloom nute, I'd probably go get some.


I dunno the peace of mind is there dry solid nute I haven't used it yet myself but I am using something similar currently, I was kinda just making you aware of more options. Im a bit green at the growing green myself. 

http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/products_pom1.html I was thinking about getting the tomato & vegtable for veg, and the fruit and flower for flowering

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]*Garden tip:* Use Fruit & Flower on annuals, perennials, shrubs, and trees. Apply monthly through harvest time. For established plantings, scatter [/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1/2[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica] cup for every 2 feet of plant height. Lightly scratch into the top inch of soil and water thoroughly. For especially abundant yields, supplement with our organic liquid fertilizer, Big Bloom&#8482;.
...thats from there site[/FONT] so i would think they would work well together.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> I dunno the peace of mind is there dry solid nute I haven't used it yet myself but I am using something similar currently, I was kinda just making you aware of more options. Im a bit green at the growing green myself.
> 
> http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/products_pom1.html I was thinking about getting the tomato & vegtable for veg, and the fruit and flower for flowering


 
what up pimp care for some pruno??? all you can drink for just a two pack of ramon noodles {inside joke}


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> what up pimp care for some pruno??? all you can drink for just a two pack of ramon noodles {inside joke}


lol but what if I don't have any ramen noodles?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

lil debbies will do or a glazed honeybun and a stamped envelope...and a few sheets of paper too im low


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 6, 2010)

*I'm glad your here, man. I've got an issue I've been dealing with for a while, now. I'm not gonna' get deep into it until my next set of pics, but I've got a Greenhouse Himalayan Gold with some retarded growth. 

Hopefully its something somebody has seen before, and it's fine.

She seems healthy! ... ... Just retarded.
*


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> what up pimp care for some pruno??? all you can drink for just a two pack of ramon noodles {inside joke}





svchop889 said:


> lol but what if I don't have any ramen noodles?





chitownsmoking said:


> lil debbies will do or a glazed honeybun and a stamped envelope...and a few sheets of paper too im low


_*Givin' me flashbacks, man!!! That's IDOC talk!!! 

One minute, Im sittin' in front of my computer, burnt... In the next, I'm readin' your post and POW! I'm in StatevilleNRC WAITIN' ON A DAMN BUS!!!

Lol... 
*_


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Yeah, Bought this one... _*430 Son Agro*_
> 
> The only difference between the one they're selling now, and the one I bought is that it's not as expensive now, and the ballast on mine is metal not white.
> 
> ...


could be just a mutant. overall plant looks healthy.... are you having major ph fluctuations?


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 6, 2010)

ha lol I got picked up because I ran out of gas at a closing gas station. I was blown just finished 3 blunts before I left, anyway long story short I ended up getting pissed off and cussing out the attendants inside and they called the cops. It was 12pm, I was stoned and I just wanted to get home and pass out in front of the tv watching family guy. ended up with some new roommates instead.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 6, 2010)

come to think of it that does look like a pH related issue. you said it was retarded is it growing slowly as well?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Givin' me flashbacks, man!!! That's IDOC talk!!! *_
> 
> _*One minute, Im sittin' in front of my computer, burnt... In the next, I'm readin' your post and POW! I'm in StatevilleNRC WAITIN' ON A DAMN BUS!!!*_
> 
> _*Lol... *_


 '

hahaha yea you been down before huh??? you got that ass a number? i didnt know you were from chicago area or even il.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> ... ... are you having major ph fluctuations?


*Nah, man. All the soil stays between 6.5 and 7. 

It's done this since it was a seedling. I'll put some more detailed pics up sometime this week.
*


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> *Nah, man. All the soil stays between 6.5 and 7. *
> 
> _*It's done this since it was a seedling. I'll put some more detailed pics up sometime this week.*_


 
ok sub. aka # R78509


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> '
> 
> hahaha yea you been down before huh??? you got that ass a number? i didnt know you were from chicago area or even il.


_*I'm a*edit*

And if you think hard enough, I told you Im from Illinois...*_

_*REMEMBER?*_


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*I'm a K number. Did most of my 5 in Galesburg, and Danville.*_
> 
> _*And if you think hard enough, I told you Im from Illinois...*_
> 
> _*REMEMBER?*_


hahaha you was locked up in hill c.c.???


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> hahaha you was locked up in hill c.c.???


yeah, they had it locked down by the time I got there. I missed the good days there. Haha. 

...tmi...


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 6, 2010)

man............................... be more careful. and if you need too get rid of bodies get some powdered lime and a few pounds of redworms.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> yeah, they had it locked down by the time I got there. I missed the good days there. Haha.
> 
> My bit went like this...
> *Graham *receiving to* Vandalia...*
> ...


you know once you get that number they send you back for every lil class 4 felony and up. no more probation for you doggy... dont trip me either. shit im still on paper


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> man............................... be more careful. and if you need too get rid of bodies get some powdered lime and a few pounds of redworms.


 
55 gallon drum a hacksaw, and a box of muriatic acid............ then break the bones into tiny peaces and scatter in a wooded area for racoons and foxes and coyotes to eat.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 6, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> man............................... be more careful. and if you need too get rid of bodies get some powdered lime and a few pounds of redworms.


No dead bodies..
Just a felony Poss Cann w intent to deliver
2 Agg Batts
and an old 1997 burglary.

No dead people.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 6, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> No dead bodies..
> Just a felony Poss Cann w intent to deliver
> 2 Agg Batts
> and an old 1997 burglary.
> ...


 
those are weak ass felonies. burglary was the most serious its a class 2 unless its res. burg thats a class 1.... 

what you get a 3 ball?


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 6, 2010)

I was kidding about the bodies really though.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 6, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> those are weak ass felonies. burglary was the most serious its a class 2 unless its res. burg thats a class 1....
> 
> what you get a 3 ball?


_*Originally got hit with 4. Was a year in and caught the 2nd Agg. Batt. while in Big Muddy(Smashed my pedophile cellie for lookin at my pics while I was in class.)

Jefferson County gave me a four piece consecutive for beatin up the fag, and IDOC gave me another 6 months across the board.I broke 2 of his teeth out, and cracked his skull.(It wouldn't have been so bad if I hadn't pulled him off his top bunk. That's where the broken teeth and fractured skull came from.) *__* All I wanted to do was beat his ass. I ended up pullin him off his bunk, and he went head first and FUCKED HIS SHIT UP! 
*_
_* 
He's lucky it was me! Somebody else mighta' killed his ass! He was locked up for messin' with his lil' niece, and I catch him looking at my pictures. i had all kinds of pics of my daughter, and my little nieces swimming in my moms pool. So naturally there were pics of them in bikinis and shit.
Ended up serving almost 4 years straight when I was only supposed to serve about 18 mos.

Add in the 11 mos I did on the violation, and I ended up almost doing 5 years, man...

Bad subject! Talk about somethin else. Im tryin to stay out here with my youngins and my family now, man. All that bullshit is behind me.

*_


svchop889 said:


> I was kidding about the bodies really though.


_*Lol. I got you, man. I got a pretty good sense of humor, man. It takes alot to hurt my feelers.*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 6, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> come to think of it that does look like a pH related issue. you said it was retarded is it growing slowly as well?


Sorry, sv. didnt see this post...

It's the tallest plant in my room. Not the biggest, or most vigorous... But the tallest. i should take a cutting, and enter it in for ugliest plant...


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 7, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> I dunno the peace of mind is there dry solid nute I haven't used it yet myself but I am using something similar currently, I was kinda just making you aware of more options. Im a bit green at the growing green myself.
> 
> http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/products_pom1.html I was thinking about getting the tomato & vegtable for veg, and the fruit and flower for flowering
> 
> ...


I finally took the time to read everything. It sounds like really good fertilizer. It sounds very well suited for my outdoor ladies Ima have this summer. The fact that it time-releases will be beneficial.

+rep for you. sir!

*edit*
It says I gotta spread it around, man. No +rep for you.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 7, 2010)

_*In Flames!!! *_*click me*


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Originally got hit with 4. Was a year in and caught the 2nd Agg. Batt. while in Big Muddy(Smashed my pedophile cellie for lookin at my pics while I was in class.)*_
> 
> _*Jefferson County gave me a four piece consecutive for beatin up the fag, and IDOC gave me another 6 months across the board.I broke 2 of his teeth out, and cracked his skull.(It wouldn't have been so bad if I hadn't pulled him off his top bunk. That's where the broken teeth and fractured skull came from.) *__*All I wanted to do was beat his ass. I ended up pullin him off his bunk, and he went head first and FUCKED HIS SHIT UP! *_
> 
> ...


 
lotta lost time there bro... i feel for ya. just gotta remeber some people never get to go home.... and how many people there are in our state thatn seriously are innocent... illinois is fucked up like that


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 7, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lotta lost time there bro... i feel for ya. just gotta remeber some people never get to go home.... and how many people there are in our state thatn seriously are innocent... illinois is fucked up like that


_*
Remember when Illinois let all of it's death row inmates off death row, and gave them all life w/o the possibility? Governor Ryan said he pardoned them down to a life sentence because he said he knew there were some inmates on death row that were wrongly convicted*_._*{READ ABOUT IT HERE}*_

T*he great state of Illinois.... hmmph.

Illinois has legislation going to a vote for medical marijuana. It's passed the senate, and is now waiting for a vote by the house.{RIGHT HERE}

IF that actually happens, I'd be willing to bet that you'll probably have to be half-dead to get a MMJ card, and even then, you probably wont be able to grow your own medication.

I hate this state, and have zero faith in it's lawmakers. Lisa Madigans a JOKE!*


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Remember when Illinois let all of it's death row inmates off death row, and gave them all life w/o the possibility? Governor Ryan(I think it was) said he pardoned them down to a life sentence because he said he knew there were some inmates on death row that were wrongly convicted.
> 
> The great state of Illinois.... hmmph.
> 
> ...


 
shit your out of my mind this is the ill-state.... most corrupt place in america... if i can go to a pain clinic and walk out with 360 norco's it will be easy has hell to give a doctor like 200 bux for a cannabiss recomendation....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

and there all jokes............. except for my man lou lang


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 7, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> shit your out of my mind this is the ill-state.... most corrupt place in america... if i can go to a pain clinic and walk out with 360 norco's it will be easy has hell to give a doctor like 200 bux for a cannabiss recomendation....


_*Let's hope so, man. Shit, all they gotta' do is let me grow, and I'm straight.

As soon as they tell me I can grow 10 plants LEGALLY, I'll start building a perpetually growing indoor garden. Im not sure if you know, or not... but my current garden is at a buddy of mines house. I cant have a room at my house. Not while its illegal anyways.
*_


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 7, 2010)

how's it comin with the co2? got it all figured out?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 7, 2010)

_*Now that you mention it, donkey. There is a question I still have.*_..

_*THIS*_ _*chart says "Flo Meter Setting" is 1... What the fuck is the flow meter setting?

Here's a pic of the gauges...
*_


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 7, 2010)

the one on the left is your tank pressure. when it drops to 0 your empty. the one on the right is your flow guage. when your timer kicks on your co2 you adjust that one to whatever your setting is, i think you said 1? so this is how it should go down. lights come on, co2 comes on same time then shuts down after 15 min. mine for instance comes on at 7 am, co2 comes on no exhaust running. at 8:45 my exhaust comes on for 15 min. when it shuts off co2 kicks back on for 15 and refills your room ans so on until lights off. no co2 when lights off. it does nothing for them during the dark. what are your room dimensions? i have to run my flow at 6 for 15 min.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 7, 2010)

_*My room is 7.5 X 7.5 X 8. It said, in order for me to get 1300 ppm, I needed to run it for 35 min, at setting 1... And just so Im sure, setting 1 is gonna' be gauged by the right dial on the very outer edge.(Its in divisibles of 2)

Is that right?*_


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 7, 2010)

yes sir you are correct.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet, dude! I am now ready to use my CO2 setup... As soon as my tank gets here... And I set it up... And as soon as I flip em to 12/12... ... Yeah... ...

_*In Flames!!! *_*click me*. . . . again


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 7, 2010)

HEKKYEAH man Badass, now I need to get co2. damn you....


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 8, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> HEKKYEAH man Badass, now I need to get co2. damn you....


_*
My bad, dawg. Were you hekkyeah-ing my CO2 statement, or did you watch the in flames vid?*_

*You got plenty of time before your babies need CO2. You have the benefit of hntimg down a cheap tank.

 HERE is the cheapest regulator I could find.* *Dont be fooled by the cheaper ones... They're not electronically regulated.*


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 8, 2010)

you saw my jorge tat yeah? you should see the rest of that leg. willie nelson, waylon jennings, dimebag and vinnie and a 5th of jack daniels. and i still have room for more legends!


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 8, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> you saw my jorge tat yeah? you should see the rest of that leg. willie nelson, waylon jennings, dimebag and vinnie and a 5th of jack daniels. and i still have room for more legends!


Haha. yeah, I saw the Jorge tat. That's funny shit!


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 8, 2010)

that video made me think of that, gotta love some thrashin man...


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 8, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*
> My bad, dawg. Were you hekkyeah-ing my CO2 statement, or did you watch the in flames vid?*_
> 
> *You got plenty of time before your babies need CO2. You have the benefit of hntimg down a cheap tank.
> ...


I was hekkyeah-ing the fact that its nearly ready for implementation. and the video. but I kinda am wondering why couldn't you use co2 a whole grow? wouldn't it improve growth rate the entire time? or is there a specific reason it wouldn't.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 8, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> I was hekkyeah-ing the fact that its nearly ready for implementation. and the video. but I kinda am wondering why couldn't you use co2 a whole grow? wouldn't it improve growth rate the entire time? or is there a specific reason it wouldn't.


I'm sure CO2 would help ffor the whole grow... I'm just not sure the difference is THAT big during veg. I dont know tho.

I dont really have that much experience with CO2.



donkey.420 said:


> that video made me think of that, gotta love some thrashin man...


I dig me some metal. it all started with with the Metallica, And Justice For All album,... and Panteras Vulgar Display Of Power. You should know a little somethin' about Pantera, donkey. They're Texas metal.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah I dont either that why I was asking. maybe people just use it in flower to be cost effective if there isnt much of a noticeable difference in veg why spend all that money on refills? plus the lights are typically on for 18-24hrs that's a lot of co2 being used.


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 8, 2010)

fo sho i know about em. they used to play at this place in fort worth called joes garage before they made it big. i used to go see em play way before the cowboys from hell album and they used to come watch me and a couple of my buddies fight in golden gloves. those were the fuckin days man!


----------



## slabhead (Mar 8, 2010)

deep ellum too

been kicked out of a few, ha


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 8, 2010)

slabhead said:


> deep ellum too
> 
> been kicked out of a few, ha


_*Haha. Welcome to the grow, slabhead.*_



donkey.420 said:


> fo sho i know about em. they used to play at this place in fort worth called joes garage before they made it big. i used to go see em play way before the cowboys from hell album and they used to come watch me and a couple of my buddies fight in golden gloves. those were the fuckin days man!


*BEST LIVE BAND EVER!*click me**

_*To the grow!!*_

*I went back out to the farm, today. Had to make some tea.






Hey sv, your boy Elvis says Hi.(I took that pic, just so I could post that)Lol 






Recently, I've posted alot of concern with my Himalayan Gold from Greenhouse. The story on the plant is like this...
It's now the tallest plant in my room. It's forming of branches is uniform, but a few nodes are missing branches here and there. The problem is the way it makes its leaves... 

When first forming(on top and on the branches) the first leaves are really retarded, but they come out of it...kinda. 

Here's what I mean... 










**Once the leaves fully stretch, they look beautiful in color with very little deformity... It's a retard.*
*
Here's the ladies, all together...






Here's the Powerkush...





*


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 9, 2010)

i really think thats just a mutant, and agree that once the leaves get bigger they look much more normal.. i wouldnt worry about it soo much just provide the best growing enviorment you can.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 9, 2010)

_*Thanx, man. I was hoping you'd say that. 

I wonder, whats the odds of it negatively affecting the buzz of my smoke?*_


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 9, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Thanx, man. I was hoping you'd say that. *_
> 
> _*I wonder, whats the odds of it negatively affecting the buzz of my smoke?*_


 
ZERO...... sometimes shit like that happends.... its happend to me before, and those plants eventualy outgrew it and didnt get any more high or any less high then a normal plant of the same strain


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 9, 2010)

*Nice, brah! Thanx alot, man. +rep(if it'll let me) for gettin' back to me so fast. *edit* wont let me +rep you.

While I got you lookin', check out what I'm smokin' on, atm...









*


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 9, 2010)

Not bad, for smoke off the street, eh'?

It's fire.


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 9, 2010)

Very Nice dood. subbed.


----------



## slabhead (Mar 9, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Not bad, for smoke off the street, eh'?
> 
> It's fire.


 
and what's wrong with smoke off the street?

 

lol hey that shit is good, coulda been mine. 

ha later my man.......


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 9, 2010)

nice what is that an 1/8 of some primo seedless mids? how much you get that for?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 9, 2010)

_**edited by me* TMI
*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 9, 2010)

haha Elvis looks like hes about ready to spit on you. He got that what the fuck do you want look on his face. Lmao good looking bud too man that Himgold is messed up funny looking. but I agree with chi the leaves look fine when there done unfolding. must just be a mutation. or uneven cellular growth.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 9, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> haha Elvis looks like hes about ready to spit on you. He got that what the fuck do you want look on his face. Lmao good looking bud too man that Himgold is messed up funny looking. but I agree with chi the leaves look fine when there done unfolding. must just be a mutation. or uneven cellular growth.


_*Haha. It wasn't me he was gonna' spit on. i gave the phone to bass420, and told his ass to go get me a pic. I dont like that mean bastard!

He spits on me, ima' bust him in his shit. Haha.

Nasty fuckin' critter!
*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 9, 2010)

slabhead said:


> and what's wrong with smoke off the street?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Lol. I just noticed your comment. My day to say that is fast coming, friend. haha*_


----------



## veggiegardener (Mar 9, 2010)

Everything looks very healthy!

I have a Trainwreck mother I've been pushing along with a lot of light and nutes that has been doing the same thing as your HG.

I think it happens to some strains when they are vegging near their maximum ability.

In the past I've seen mutations arise during such rapid growth.

A few shots. Maybe you can see how the leaves are growing?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 9, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> Everything looks very healthy!
> 
> I have a Trainwreck mother I've been pushing along with a lot of light and nutes that has been doing the same thing as your HG.
> 
> ...


_*
Yeah, it seems to be the consensus of everyone that I have nothing to worry about with my gold. Worse case scenario, I may end up having a slightly smaller yield because there are a few nodes that only developed on one side.

*__*Glad to see you could stop by, veggiegardener. Stick around. I'm flippin' em' in the next couple of weeks.(I'm waiting on my Mama Mia to get a little bigger) I should have bud formations by April. *_


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 10, 2010)

dude you got co2 now. bud formation will be happening quick once you flip. i used bushmaster when i flipped my last grow and had sites in 4 days! bushmaster will curl your plants tho.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 10, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> dude you got co2 now. bud formation will be happening quick once you flip. i used bushmaster when i flipped my last grow and had sites in 4 days! bushmaster will curl your plants tho.


_*
Yeah, i'm prolly not gonna' flip them till' at least the week of the 21st, and maybe not even then. That Mama Mia is a slow grower. She's healthy!... And beautiful! just small. I got no problem givin' her more time. By the beginning of that week, it MAY be to my liking, and ready for me to flip its photoperiod.

I'm taking some cuttings of the Powerkush in a few days. I'll post some scale pics of Mama Mia, then. I'll also post a link to the breeder page(so the genetics can be analyzed), and see if I cant get some guesses at whether she's ready to put off a decent yield. The last thing I want to do, is be too impatient a screw myself outta' a potentially good yield. I mean, I'm willing to sacrifice a little, I just dont want to bud it too early, and only get an Oz off the whole damn plant. Ya' know?

I've already decided that Im not using any other chemicals at all. All my girls wiil get, is their organics they've been getting, and along with organics they'll be getting THIS* *through flowering. No bushmaster. All natural, brother. I dont know what it'll do to my yield, but I bet it all tastes killer! No chemical taste. i'm gonna flush the FoxFarm for over a week... And it claims to be 100% Natural and Organic.
*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 10, 2010)

_*I got a problem with my CO2 regulator. I'm not exactly sure what THIS guide means by "Flow Meter Setting". If it means the numbers on the outside of the right gauge, than my regulator is stuck at a flowmeter setting of about 3.8. If that's the case, I'm gonna' be out of CO2 in 46 hours... I'm gonna' have to feed my damn room in 15 minute intervals...

No matter how I adjust the crank on the bottle, or the small knob on the regulator, the dial doesn't move from this. It's even like that when the shit's off. The gauges dont move much at all, no matter what I do. 

Is it broke, or am I dumb?*__* Oh! And it's supposed to be full, right now, too.*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 10, 2010)

man I dunno but those plants are looking beastly in the background.


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 11, 2010)

you need a timer on the co2 brah. here's how i get my results. when the lights kick on co2 kicks on and runs for 15 min. exhaust is off. co2 turns off and room sits still for an hour. exhaust comes on for 15 min to clear the room when exhaust turns off co2 comes back on for 15 then room sits still again. when your lights turn off co2 turns off. never run it at night. so co2 should run every other hour or so at about 5 psi on right side guage. if you look to the right of your guage theres a knob. this adjusts your flow. the one right past the clear hose


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 11, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> you need a timer on the co2 brah. here's how i get my results. when the lights kick on co2 kicks on and runs for 15 min. exhaust is off. co2 turns off and room sits still for an hour. exhaust comes on for 15 min to clear the room when exhaust turns off co2 comes back on for 15 then room sits still again. when your lights turn off co2 turns off. never run it at night. so co2 should run every other hour or so at about 5 psi on right side guage. if you look to the right of your guage theres a knob. this adjusts your flow. the one right past the clear hose


_*Yeah. I get that,brother. I know HOW it works. I just dont think mine works right. I've already bought two timers, in anticipation of my CO2s arrival. I bought one for the regulator, and one for the power strip I'll be plugging my exhaust vents and fans into. When I said I'll be out in 46 hours, what I meant was, I'll be out in 46 hours of use. 

The problem with my regulator is,... no matter how I adjust either knob, the gauges dont move. They stay exactly as they are in the pic. I've no way to know how much I'm releasing.

If you have the exact same regulator, than you should tell me how far you actually physically turn yours.(ex.1 full turn... or 1&1/2 turns... 1/4 turn)

I appreciate all the help. Sorry I wasn't more clear.
*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 11, 2010)

well when you adjusted it was it flowing? because the needles will stay put when you turn the knobs if there is no flow at the moment. I think try it.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 11, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> well when you adjusted it was it flowing? because the needles will stay put when you turn the knobs if there is no flow at the moment. I think try it.


_*Adjusting the knob by the hose definately adjusts the flow... but the gauges dont move. That's why I asked donkey how far he actually turns his... Speakin of donkey, I wonder if he's gettin' sore hands from all the trimmin' yet?
*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 11, 2010)

I ment was there gas flowing at the time you adjusted it?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 11, 2010)

OH! Yes.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 11, 2010)

huh that's odd then.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 11, 2010)

_*I think the gauges are broke. Not exactly sure what I'm gonna' do, yet...
 
To The Grow
Just got back from the farm. I was gonna' post this sooner, but I had some technical difficulties. ANYWAYS!!!

Took a couple of cuttings off the Powerkush, today. Everything went really well for my first time cloning.

 *__* Got em' home and threw em' in the closet. My plan is to veg the healthiest one till' it's mature enough to be cut into clones, itself. I figure it should be ready by the 1st week of May. After cutting as many viable clones as I can off of it, everything's going outside. Even the hacked up mother clone. It'll make a fine entry for Ugliest Plant in this years outdoor grow-off.
*__*
The setup is simple. Two clones dipped in Clonex, stuck in rockwool, set on an inch thick perlite bed, on a seedling heat mat, under a dome, next to a small cfl in a lamp*__*, under two 4-foot fluorescents*__*. My 4-footers are 1 warm white, 1 cool white. Tomorrow, I've got to go to Wal-Mart and get some chains to hang my other 4-foot lamp.(Thus my technical difficulties) I'm supposed to have FOUR 4-footers, but two will have to do until I get my other light up...

Anyways, here's the pics... 



















Update: After these pictures were taken, I finally remembered to trim the edges of my leaves. So that's done now, too.Posted a grow journal about them, HERE.

I've also decided that I'm not waiting to flip them. This weekend is about 9 weeks of vegging. The Mama Mia has grown a bit, and has lots of nodes. The branches are still small, but I think she'll stretch nicely when I flip em'.... ... Hopefully. 

Changing my timers, Sunday.
*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 12, 2010)

sweeet on to the bud show.


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 12, 2010)

> *I appreciate all the help. Sorry I wasn't more clear.*


my bad man, are you adjusting the flow with the regulator powered up? might have some trash in there too.

i don't have 2 guages, just one guage for tank pressure and a clear tube with a ball that floats when its on


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 12, 2010)

_*Though I was having issues with my clones... Turned out I wasn't giving my self enough credit. Apparently the Jorge and Mr.Green videos DID teach me all I needed to know about cloning. Lol.

*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 12, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> my bad man, are you adjusting the flow with the regulator powered up? might have some trash in there too.
> 
> i don't have 2 guages, just one guage for tank pressure and a clear tube with a ball that floats when its on


_*Yeah, Im just gonna' have to wing it for a while. Fuck it. I'll get CO2 to em'... It may be about 1600 or 1700 ppm, but I'll get it to em'.

That's my philosophy on distributing CO2 with my broken-ass gauge... Too much is better than not enough.*_


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 13, 2010)

be careful, co2 overload burns like nute overload. i'm makin that gumby today man. i got shitloads (a 5 gal bucket) of prime trim. i have a buddy that makes oil out of the not so good trim. good times man!


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Mar 13, 2010)

What up Chaos! I got my journal goin. If you have any questions let me kno man. The link is in my sig


----------



## veggiegardener (Mar 13, 2010)

If in doubt, shoot for 900 ppm on the CO2. That rate will be very close to optimum, while minimizing the risk of overdoing it.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 14, 2010)

veggiegardener said:


> If in doubt, shoot for 900 ppm on the CO2. That rate will be very close to optimum, while minimizing the risk of overdoing it.


_*
Thanx, man. Where can I pick up a CO2 gauge that will tell me the ppm in the air? I was gonna' ask that question today. I can see already, your a handy guy to have around. The most you want in a room is(I think I heard) about 1500 ppm.
*_
_*To The Grow

Changed all my timers, yesterday... Oh my god, setting those timers right, had me wanting to pull my hair out!

As far as my broke regulator gauge issue goes... I've decided NOT to return the regulator. I just ended up turning the knob about(what I think is) 1/10 of the way on. I set the CO2 for six 20 minute cycles, and I leave the fans and vents off for 10 minutes after the CO2 cycle ends.

Got both the lights set to the same height, and raised them about a foot and a half further away. I really want them to make a good stretch. I've got them about 4 or 5 feet off them. You guys dont think they'll stretch too far, do ya'? I got stakes to hold those hookers up, if they do! 

If you all think I might have pulled my light back too far, I can just leave it here for a few days or a week, and then put it a couple of feet off them.

Here's some pics. I allowed bass420 to take a cutting from the Skunk#1. So if you see the bald spot, that's what that is. He's absolutely in love with that plant because he's never seen a plant with 11 fingers on it's leaves. I never have either, but I'm not as impressed with it as he is...










I also started mixing this with their bi-daily dose of Llama & bat shittea...*edit* I edited this to point out something I JUST noticed. My dog's licking her ass in the background of this pic. Haha. I'm keepin' it up!






...and just like that, the fun part begins.
*_


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice work Chaos. Those are some bushy bitchs. Most people want to ave minimum stretch. Will they yield more if the nodes spread a little? +REP


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 14, 2010)

_*Might give me a nice cola on a couple of them.*_


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 16, 2010)

alright im subbed. solid thread haha


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 16, 2010)

_*Nice. If you didn't notice, I just flipped their photoperiod to flowering a few days ago. 

It'll be good to have you along.
*_


----------



## potpimp (Mar 16, 2010)

Great looking grow Subtle!! You should top your clones you got going, to get 4 main colas. It's really simple and easy, causes no stress on the plants and over doubles the amount of bud you get. Uncle Ben has a great thread on it. UB is the real deal!


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah but if you top your clones make sure its just after there first feeding or you have some super soil. Or all the new growth will suck your soil dry faster than you can blink, nutrients and water. I dont know about no stress but deff minimal if the right precautions are taken. I topped half of mine the other half im only doing LST on. I will be doing lst on the ones I topped too. I want to see if there is a difference in yields


----------



## potpimp (Mar 16, 2010)

The plants have to have well established roots before you top them. Check out Uncle Ben's threads; the man is a master gardener, a real horticulturist. I've been on RIU for about three years and I thought I knew something about growing. I didn't know anything compared to UB and what I did "know", a lot of it was wrong.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 16, 2010)

_*Top my clones? At 5 days old? Right now, I'm just trying to get them to stay alive. I got one of em' dying, I think... The other one's doing well, tho.

I'm actually trying to grow one of these clones for 8-10 weeks, in hopes of cutting it into a couple dozen clones, itself. 

Topping it wont hurt that? You do know my clones are in a different room, right? They're under 18/6 fluoros. There are no clones under my HPS's. My clones are*_ _*HERE.*_

_*...Or maybe my inexperience is showing, and your about to tell me a trick I dont know...*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think he was making a suggestion for later on. When you make a mother and cut clones your kind of topping anyway really.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh... Right on.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 16, 2010)

so topping will double your yield? i thought the energy was just distributed to the other 4 cola's only increasing yield a little bit. but was to get smaller colas instead of one big one? ive been wondering this and is making me teeter totter on the idea of topping a few of my girls


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 16, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> so topping will double your yield? i thought the energy was just distributed to the other 4 cola's only increasing yield a little bit. but was to get smaller colas instead of one big one? ive been wondering this and is making me teeter totter on the idea of topping a few of my girls


if you lst and treat it as four plants as far as lighting goes. your yields will greatly increase. feed as needed.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah Sub, your plants have to be healthy and have an established root system before you can top. If that's in place, you just snip it above the second true node, leaving about 1/2" above the node to heal up. Use what you snipped off as a clone. You'll get four main colas, just as big as if you only had one. It just redirects the hormones; UB goes into the scientific jargon in his thread so I won't do it here. It's really simple. I just planted 99 seeds (see grow journal link in my sig) and I'm going to top all of them.

Here's the link guys. Check out the bud shots on page 112, post 1120! https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think that shit was laced with lsd. as I was sitting by the fire just now I saw a aircraft of many colored light. I was flying around in circles, and as I stared at the flashing lights it felt as if this craft had a tractor beam on my right eye. so I came inside and grabbed a knife because I saw them by my fire. So now I sit in my room holding in my other hand a knife as I type this one handed. There trying to knock the door down..


----------



## potpimp (Mar 16, 2010)

Svchop, I smoked some Acapulco gold one night and watched an air show over the lake where we lived. There was no air base nowhere near there and certainly not an airshow. But I swear I saw aircraft, flying in precision formation for several minutes and I know I was not imagining it. Sativa is like that; the really top shelf kind bud, if you smoke enough of it, will make you start seeing cartoons.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 16, 2010)

I only smoked a bowl.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 16, 2010)

oh daaamn. so i could get four cola's the size of one? ive read UB's topping thread. will re read before topping. i thought it just put the energy used for that one cola, and distribute it to the 4. so does this effect the lower bud sites? i want to make sure before i top. height is not an issue and might not be. my plants are only about 7-8 inches tall but pretty bushy. how tall should i top at it if i want it to finish at around 4 feet? i want my fems to finish at 5-5 1/2 feet. actually let me rephrase that, how tall will they grow after i top them? also if i topped and grew it to 3 feet, would it yield as much or more than if it wasnt topped and had one cola but was 5 feet? and chaos, my apologies for hijacking the thread for a sec.

pine


----------



## potpimp (Mar 17, 2010)

EP, it does redistribute the growth to the 4 main ones and you get at least twice (looks to me like 4X) as much bud. Uncle Ben also goes into something, either in that thread or another, that I've never heard of anywhere else - "second harvest". It's absolutely brilliant. He chops the main colas, leaving the rest of the plant in tact. That allows a lot more light to penetrate the plant. About 2 weeks later he chops the rest of the plant. He says he increases his yield by about 25% by doing that! So topping to get the 4 main colas gives the greatest yield of any method I've ever seen.

The only criteria that matters to get 4 main colas is that you top it just above the second true node. The branches must be opposing, the bottom nodes branches going east-west and the upper nodes branches going north-south, so to speak. He had a pic of one of his plants growing up past the light; it didn't have a problem with that. 

I'm not sure there is a way to actually predict how tall they will grow when you top; you get what you get. I think it mostly depends on the genetics of the plant. I've got autoflowers going right now; they take 60 days from seed to finish and they don't get over about 2' tall. I've also got Super Silver Haze, a full season sativa that grows really tall; this is going to be an outdoor grow for me.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 17, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> oh daaamn. so i could get four cola's the size of one? ive read UB's topping thread. will re read before topping. i thought it just put the energy used for that one cola, and distribute it to the 4. so does this effect the lower bud sites? i want to make sure before i top. height is not an issue and might not be. my plants are only about 7-8 inches tall but pretty bushy. how tall should i top at it if i want it to finish at around 4 feet? i want my fems to finish at 5-5 1/2 feet. actually let me rephrase that, how tall will they grow after i top them? also if i topped and grew it to 3 feet, would it yield as much or more than if it wasnt topped and had one cola but was 5 feet? and chaos, my apologies for hijacking the thread for a sec.
> 
> pine


*Nobody will get upset with you for hijacking my threads. As long as your asking questions, I'm learning right along with you, brother. And that(of course) is why we're here. Hell, thank you for helping me learn
* 
_*This is my second grow. On my last one, I did a simple topping one week into flowering, for two main colas...

Will definitely check that out potpimp. Your proving to be a handy guy to have around...*_


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 17, 2010)

oh ok pot pimp. so i have two super lemon haze's right now that are seedlings. check out my grow in my sig. so if i top those then they can still get tall. i want them to get to like 5 feet. and my Kaya 47. the rest around 4 feet. theres kind of a reasoning by this. but im definitely going to top now, i think i will do one SLH adn not the other to compare yields. same genetics, same growing conditions. when i harvest and get wet and dry weights ill start a thread. and i did read UB's thread that had the second harvest and planned on doing that. i have a cabinet so the lower bud sight wont get a whole lotta light. haha good thing Subtle. im always down for learning. 

pine


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 21, 2010)

_*Goin' to look for hairs, and get some pics of the ladies tonight. Gonna' be late, tho. I got em' on a reverse photoperiod.(Day is night. Night is day) I did this to help balance the temp in the room. It'll really come in handy this May and June, when it's hot out. The lights come on at 10pm. Expect pics by 11pm(US-CST), if y'all still are on, then.*_
_*
My lights are actually on right now. They're getting ready to turn off in about 45 minutes. It's too fuckin early, and way too cold to get my lazy ass in the car, and go to the farm, sooo....... yep... tonight.*_


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 21, 2010)

damn man! hurry up lol. plants don't understand lazy now get off that girl and get to work! lmfao


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 21, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> damn man! hurry up lol. plants don't understand lazy now get off that girl and get to work! lmfao


_*No, sir. Go to weather.com, and check the weather for my area. It's fuckin cold, man. we got more snow, yesterday, and the day before. It was weird, man. St.Patricks day, it was 70 degrees, and I was BBQing with my buddies, in my back yard... Two days later it was fuckin' snowing again!

Must be nice to live in the warm part of the country!*_


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 21, 2010)

man you must live near me subtle. snowed like 6" here. went and played golf thursday night. it was beautiful out


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 21, 2010)

it froze here last night. last one of the season. you know what that means!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 21, 2010)

oh yes i do. all you lucky outdoor growers.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 21, 2010)

Fucking snow man shit came across you and hit me, only accumulated 1'', though more than that came down. Its all melting now bloody soggy mess. almos had to shoot a cop yesterday.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 21, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> it froze here last night. last one of the season. you know what that means!!!


time to play in the mud?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 21, 2010)

haha i know. it lasted one day and is already half melted. now its all muddy. haha what did the cop do


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 21, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> haha i know. it lasted one day and is already half melted. now its all muddy. haha what did the cop do


he came to my house to talk to me apparently one of my ''friends'' decided they would steal some bikes from a store in town, I guess he thought it would be cool to drop my name and say I knew something about it. He is lucky I haven't decided to cut out his damn tongue good thing he knows nothing of whats in my closet or you probably wouldn't be reading this right now. Fucked up part is I was tending to my plants at the time, just got done cutting clones then my dog starts going nuts. Moral of the story tell absolutely no one and keep a dog, there excellent for a heads up.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 21, 2010)

daaamn. i woulda shit a brick. haha ya. i try not to associate myself with sketchy people that steal stuff. just for that reason. if they get in trouble and decide to drop my name cuz i smoke or some shit. ya id kill the guy that ratted on you. what a prick.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 21, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> daaamn. i woulda shit a brick. haha ya. I try not to associate myself with sketchy people that steal stuff. just for that reason. if they get in trouble and decide to drop my name cuz i smoke or some shit. ya id kill the guy that ratted on you. what a prick.


I about did poop myself. but some people aren't even worth the price of a bullet, I'll let someone or something else take care of it, karma is a bitch.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 21, 2010)

haha well i load my own shells and ammunition for hunting and target shooting so i make them real cheap... REAL cheap. so they are pretty expendable. which i think your "friend" is pretty expendable also. hahaha.


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 21, 2010)

karma has a 24 inch cock and is not araid to stick in peoples pooper!!! he'll get his.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 21, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> I about did poop myself. but some people aren't even worth the price of a bullet, I'll let someone or something else take care of it, karma is a bitch.


_*Well said! That's exactly what I was gettin' ready to post. There's a few people that are only alive because of my genuine good nature. I could sit here and talk for days about the patheticness of bitches that cant help but fuckin talk, cause they got no backbone to do time.

Let karma burn his ass. Everywhere he goes, he'll wonder if sum1s gonna' find out he's a punk.**

If you feel too much heat, dump this grow, and go post bond for Agg Batt. But if I were you, I'd mind my business. Let bitches be bitches, and tend to those girls. Speaking of... How they comin around?*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 21, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> karma has a 24 inch cock and is not araid to stick in peoples pooper!!! he'll get his.


exactly Lmao. You forgot to mention that the circumference matches the length though.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 21, 2010)

haha that would be one hell of a chode dick


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 21, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> karma has a 24 inch cock and is not araid to stick in peoples pooper!!! he'll get his.


DAMN! ... ... donkey? ... ... How you know how big karmas peter is, man? ... You and karma got somethin goin' on?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 21, 2010)

Lol. Nice conversation.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Mar 21, 2010)

yaa man! lookin good .. 

i love white strains, .. i browsed and skimmed ur thread, so i do not know ALL the details haha .

so how long have they been in flowering for!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 21, 2010)

well fate and karma are different. for instance fate is a girl that resemble an even hotter carmen electra. that can suck a dick like jenna jameson. karma has a huge dick.. that changes size due to severity of the karma. but never gets smaller than 20 inches. 

i know this because my name is destiny, fate and karma are my brother and sister.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 21, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Well said! That's exactly what I was gettin' ready to post. There's a few people that are only alive because of my genuine good nature. I could sit here and talk for days about the patheticness of bitches that cant help but fuckin talk, cause they got no backbone to do time.
> 
> Let karma burn his ass. Everywhere he goes, he'll wonder if sum1s gonna' find out he's a punk.**
> 
> If you feel too much heat, dump this grow, and go post bond for Agg Batt. But if I were you, I'd mind my business. Let bitches be bitches, and tend to those girls. Speaking of... How they comin around?*_


there hanging in there man. still waiting on cash for some jiffy mix, the three I was able to transplant are doing excellent. I'll have some pics up in about 5min. the ones that are still in small pots dry out so damn fast I'm watering them every 18hours it seems. switched to just spraying down the surface with a spray bottle now and then just to be sure it isn't over watering and submerging the bottom inch for a couple minutes every other day to simulate a water table.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 21, 2010)

skunkman98536 said:


> yaa man! lookin good ..
> 
> i love white strains, .. i browsed and skimmed ur thread, so i do not know ALL the details haha .
> 
> so how long have they been in flowering for!


_*
Welcome to the grow, Skunkman! Unfortunately, the only WW I had going got a 430 Son Agro dropped on her head. The four remaining genetics I have going, are GHs Himalayan Gold, DFems Powerkush, and Seedsmans Skunk#1 and Mama Mia.

I just changed my timers last Sunday. When my lights come on tonight, I'm taking their 1 week flowering pics.

Good to have you along, man.
*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 21, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> there hanging in there man. still waiting on cash for some jiffy mix, the three I was able to transplant are doing excellent. I'll have some pics up in about 5min. the ones that are still in small pots dry out so damn fast I'm watering them every 18hours it seems. switched to just spraying down the surface with a spray bottle now and then just to be sure it isn't over watering and submerging the bottom inch for a couple minutes every other day to simulate a water table.


_*
Good shit, man.

Lesson learned, brother! No Miracle-gro!(Coulda' told you that, tho. i've made that mistake before.)*_


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 21, 2010)

> DAMN! ... ... donkey? ... ... How you know how big karmas peter is, man? ... You and karma got somethin goin' on?


aw man? hahahahaa i think i rented one of karmas pornos once.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 21, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*
> Good shit, man.
> 
> Lesson learned, brother! No Miracle-gro!(Coulda' told you that, tho. i've made that mistake before.)*_


Lol yeah I know the first bag of MG organic I bought was actually really great surprisingly I'm done with them though Pro mix, roots organic or FF for me now. not to sure about the ocean forest anymore though they started producing it on the east coast and I've been hearing a lot of disappointing things about how its changed the product. but pics are up now if you feel like checking them.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 21, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> aw man? hahahahaa i think i rented one of karmas pornos once.


_*LMAO!*_



svchop889 said:


> Lol yeah I know the first bag of MG organic I bought was actually really great surprisingly I'm done with them though Pro mix, roots organic or FF for me now. not to sure about the ocean forest anymore though they started producing it on the east coast and I've been hearing a lot of disappointing things about how its changed the product. but pics are up now if you feel like checking them.


_*
Yup. On my way, now.*_


----------



## slabhead (Mar 21, 2010)

damn on the po po at the door. ours are all hunkered down with the snow stuffing dognuts in their pieholes. hahaha


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 21, 2010)

hey subtle. after i checked my plants that i topped today, it looks like im gonna get two colas instead of four. i think i cut it above the 1st node. damn. oh well. i may still get four. one looks like it wants to. the other hasnt gotten as much growth as the other. im about to put some pics up on my thread if you want to check them out. i would already have them up but my camera is dead and i have to charge its battery.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 21, 2010)

slabhead said:


> damn on the po po at the door. ours are all hunkered down with the snow stuffing dognuts in their pieholes. hahaha


_*LMFAO!!!*_



ElectricPineapple said:


> hey subtle. after i checked my plants that i topped today, it looks like im gonna get two colas instead of four. i think i cut it above the 1st node.  damn. oh well. i may still get four. one looks like it wants to. the other hasnt gotten as much growth as the other. im about to put some pics up on my thread if you want to check them out. i would already have them up but my camera is dead and i have to charge its battery.


_*Send me a link, man... And dont worry about the topping problem. That's probably how I'm doing mine.*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 21, 2010)

Where the pics at bro?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 21, 2010)

_*One Week Flowering...







Powerkush









*__*All the plants had a noticeable jump in height. the Powerkush had a very nice first week. Hairs were easily visible at most nodes, as shown in the second pic. Keep lookin'. They're there...*_
_*
Himalayan Gold










*__*The Himalayan Gold wasn't showing any obvious hairs, but I didn't spend long inside there looking. The CO2 was on, and I wasn't wanting to piss around in there long. Her top is growing from a side node. It's weird! It formed two main nodes and since turning the timers, the one on the side took over. Strange plant, man...*_
_*
Original Skunk #1











*__*The Original Skunk #1 wasn't showing any obvious hairs either. Some good vertical growth, like the others, and I can already envision bud packing its branches.*_
_*
Mama Mia










*__*The Mama Mia has always been the smallest plant. It and the Himalayan Gold were both started a week after the Powerkush and Skunk #1. I may have flipped the photoperiod a little too early for her liking, but I'm counting on a couple Oz. of sticky smoke from her. She had the startings of some small hairs. i tried to get a good pic of them, but I'm not sure you can see them...*_
_*
I'm very happy with the progress of my girls thus far. I started them on Superthrive tonight. I'm gonna' start putting it in the water 3Xs a week.(1/3tsp to a gallon) I also have some Mycorrhizal Inoculant, but I'm not sure if it's advisable to use it or not... idk. Any ways... Here's some more pics of the room...










Later!!!!!!

Subtle

*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 22, 2010)

very nice man, very nice. that power kush sure did put on some ups didn't it.


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Sub how come you keep the lights so far away? As I remember they are only 400's. They appear to be 3+ feet away.


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 22, 2010)

lookin good mane. nice and bushy


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 22, 2010)

hey its the link in my sig.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 22, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Hey Sub how come you keep the lights so far away? As I remember they are only 400's. They appear to be 3+ feet away.


_*When vegging them, I had the light about A foot to a foot and a half away from the tops. When I flipped the photoperiod, They were all pretty short,(two of them were REALLY short) and by pulling the light back, it caused them to stretch even more than they would have, already.

I figure, I've got the 8' ceilings, and the bamboo stakes, why not let them stretch a little. I can always put it back closer, if it turns out to be advisable. For their first week flowering, I really wanted them to reach for the sky, ya know? When I drop them back down, the smaller two will continue to stretch a little. I'm not exactly sure when I want to drop them back down.

I got one of THESE, and it says the light at the tops of my plants, is really good. The gauge goes from 0-2000. Yesterday, I got about 1300 at the tops. Not sure if that's good for 830W, tho. I respect your opinion and experience as a grower, NEL. Do you think that now that I've got a good stretch this past week, I should drop the lights back down to 12-18"?

*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 22, 2010)

_*I'm thinking about topping the girls, but I dont want to stunt them either. The Powerkush and Himalayan Gold are plenty tall, and the skunk is getting tall too. The only topping method I'm familiar with is single topping for two main colas. I'm putting it off for a little bit to let the skunk get a little bigger. I dont think I wanna' top the Mama Mia because I want her to get bigger.... ... ... idk ... ... 

Any of you have suggestions on which to top, when to top, and what method to use? I wanna' maximize yield, but I dont want to use a method I can fuck up, either.

I'm open to ideas... ... As long as their good ones.
*_


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 22, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*When vegging them, I had the light about A foot to a foot and a half away from the tops. When I flipped the photoperiod, They were all pretty short,(two of them were REALLY short) and by pulling the light back, it caused them to stretch even more than they would have, already.*_
> 
> _*I figure, I've got the 8' ceilings, and the bamboo stakes, why not let them stretch a little. I can always put it back closer, if it turns out to be advisable. For their first week flowering, I really wanted them to reach for the sky, ya know? When I drop them back down, the smaller two will continue to stretch a little. I'm not exactly sure when I want to drop them back down.*_
> 
> _*I got one of THESE, and it says the light at the tops of my plants, is really good. The gauge goes from 0-2000. Yesterday, I got about 1300 at the tops. Not sure if that's good for 830W, tho. I respect your opinion and experience as a grower, NEL. Do you think that now that I've got a good stretch this past week, I should drop the lights back down to 12-18"?*_


 
Well I like to get the lights as close as possible. I just don't see how giving them less light is beneficial. In flowering they'll stretch a bit anyway depending on strain.


All I can say is the more light the denser your buds will potentially be.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 22, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Well I like to get the lights as close as possible. I just don't see how giving them less light is beneficial. In flowering they'll stretch a bit anyway depending on strain.
> 
> 
> _*All I can say is the more light the denser your buds will potentially be.*_


_*

Your right. i got a pretty good stretch, this past week. I'm going out to the farm tomorrow. I'll drop em' within a couple of feet. I dont wanna' get that unshrouded light too close tho.

Thanx, NeL. Any advice on method for topping? I'm doing that when I go out there tomorrow, as well.*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 22, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Your right. i got a pretty good stretch, this past week. I'm going out to the farm tomorrow. I'll drop em' within a couple of feet. I dont wanna' get that unshrouded light too close tho.
> 
> Thanx, NeL. Any advice on method for topping? I'm doing that when I go out there tomorrow, as well.[/B][/I][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


yeah top early, at this point I don't think it will benefit you. Low Stress Training could though.


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 22, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Your right. i got a pretty good stretch, this past week. I'm going out to the farm tomorrow. I'll drop em' within a couple of feet. I dont wanna' get that unshrouded light too close tho.
> 
> Thanx, NeL. Any advice on method for topping? I'm doing that when I go out there tomorrow, as well.[/B][/I][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


 
I wouldn't top when flowering, bending and tying them down is key to fill out the entire canopy, that is when there are voids to fill.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 22, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> yeah top early, at this point I don't think it will benefit you. Low Stress Training could though.





northeastern lights said:


> I wouldn't top when flowering, bending and tying them down is key to fill out the entire canopy, that is when there are voids to fill.


_*
You'll have to excuse my random bouts of noobism, but there are in fact MANY THINGS I've yet to learn. I've never done either of those things before, nor have I seen a grow journal with it done.(And known about it) How do I go about doing it? What sort of string/rope works best?

Got a link to a good tie-down system? I'd gladly take a look. If it weren't for this type of help, I'd still be growin bagseed, and pollinating females. Hahaha.

What are the chances of me fuckin' somethin' up, and breaking my plants? I tend to get burnt' and fuck shit up.
*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 22, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*
> You'll have to excuse my random bouts of noobism, but there are in fact MANY THINGS I've yet to learn. I've never done either of those things before, nor have I seen a grow journal with it done.(And known about it) How do I go about doing it? What sort of string/rope works best?
> 
> Got a link to a good tie-down system? I'd gladly take a look. If it weren't for this type of help, I'd still be growin bagseed, and pollinating females. Hahaha.
> ...


 lol Its alright man I'm a noob too as you can see by my plants. but I do have some experience with LST basically my method is to tape the string to the side of the pot then basically drap the string im using around what ever branch I'm tying down and tape the other end of the string back to the pot. I leave some hang past the tape so that I can pull it tight because typically my plants pull the string back up. this, this in my opinion is the best method because the back and forth ''tug of war'' with the plant seems to greatly thicken the stems and make the plant stronger overall. The whole point of this is to get more light to the side branches essentially creating more tops from all of the side branches. I just started doing this to some of my topped plants and am looking at 5 tops on one of mine already and just started. you will want to use a thick string so that it does not cut into the stem. and start with the freshest growth first as its most bendable. I can get you pics of mine If you like man.


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 22, 2010)

Bending is easy, you can use just about anything. I use garden tape. Cheap and easy.


The point of it for me is to fill and even out the entire canopy. Usually I grow SOG style but at the moment I have some decent size plants going.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 22, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Bending is easy, you can use just about anything. I use garden tape. Cheap and easy.
> 
> 
> The point of it for me is to fill and even out the entire canopy. Usually I grow SOG style but at the moment I have some decent size plants going.


bending is when you kind of half way snap the branch right?


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 22, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> bending is when you kind of half way snap the branch right?


 
LST is just bending/triaing the plant.


Some times I do just snap branches to control height too.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 22, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> LST is just bending/triaing the plant.
> 
> 
> Some times I do just snap branches to control height too.


 ah alright just a different name for it then, then supercroping is when you squeeze the stems partially crushing them so that they grow thicker correct?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome, guys. Still not 100%sure, but am looking into it.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 23, 2010)

ya that is supercropping. one thing to remember about plants is they do have regeneration powers. if you snap a branch itll heal itself up and be better than new. all super cropping in is you take you fingers and squeeze on the stem until you hear a pop. that is the vascular snapping. after the snap, you bend the top part off. i supercropped one of my bagseeds yesterday. i was watching the 2002 cannabis cup the other day and this guy said said he always supercrops to achieve higher yields and better calyx to leaf ratios. but what supercropping does is when the vascular heals, itll be twice as big their, increasing the efficiency of its ability to transport water and nutes


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 23, 2010)

_*... ... Yeah... ... That definitely sounds like something I'm gonna' mess up and kill my plants, trying to do. idk. They've been doing so good, I dont want to fuck up, now. Ya' know?*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 23, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*... ... Yeah... ... That definitely sounds like something I'm gonna' mess up and kill my plants, trying to do. idk. They've been doing so good, I dont want to fuck up, now. Ya' know?*_


yeah man supercropping scares the crap out of me honestly, I cant bring myself to do it. I do gently squeeze stems though but the difference between is like giving them a hug or just plain breaking the bitches neck you know. I top once early on then LST the rest of the way.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 23, 2010)

_*I think I may try NeLs idea... idk. I might just wait till' next grow to start trying different shit.*_


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 23, 2010)

well that is what you are doing when supercropping. dont worry, you should do it to your main stems around 2 weeks of flower. then tie them up. you can get bigger buds because they buds can get more nutrients. thats usually how they get those MAssive colas. just keep putting pressure slowly until you hear the snap. you willl hear it. it is wuite loud. i did this to my bagseed just to see how it does. im going to take off the support in a few days and ill tell you how it worked. you get an almost kind of knot in the stem. but ya dont worry about bending or anything like that. you can manipulate them pretty well. you can steadily pull them farther and farther out, over a week or two. just train them.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 23, 2010)

_*I got this hash GIVEN to me for nothin' by a really good dude, and a good friend. He also gave me three free beans of a wicked skunk strain! It takes a beast to give this away for free...*_






_*Not real sure why I posted about it... Guess I wanted to help restore everyones faith in humanity. There are still cool people out there, who just wanna' be cool to others.*_


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 23, 2010)

that sorry basterd didn't give me shit yo. fuck him!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 23, 2010)

haha thats amazing subtle. i wish i had that kind of hash. my boy just brought me a killer pipe back from mexico. hand carved with a stonebowl layed into the pipe. ill post pics soon


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 23, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*I think I may try NeLs idea... idk. I might just wait till' next grow to start trying different shit.*_


 
You should do what works for you, thats what has always worked best for me. If it ain't broken don't fix it.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 23, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> You should do what works for you, thats what has always worked best for me. If it ain't broken don't fix it.


Thanx, NeL. I'm always open to your advice, man. Ima go ahead and let these girls do what they're already doing well.



donkey.420 said:


> that sorry basterd didn't give me shit yo. fuck him!


Hater!


----------



## slabhead (Mar 23, 2010)

Good friend you have. It looks like some dark cough medicine. lol 


I tried the supercropping some last year. And they were not my better yielding plants. It's good to have them repair if damaged but the best buds I harvested were on the just reg topped plants. Some of the supercropped ones had trouble supporting the buds and broke the stems. If you feel like trying it limit it to just a few. my $.02


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 23, 2010)

slabhead said:


> Good friend you have. It looks like some dark cough medicine. lol
> 
> 
> I tried the supercropping some last year. And they were not my better yielding plants. It's good to have them repair if damaged but the best buds I harvested were on the just reg topped plants. Some of the supercropped ones had trouble supporting the buds and broke the stems. If you feel like trying it limit it to just a few. my $.02


_*All the coughing pays off, man. It's pretty dope. When I cut into it, the entire inside was a light golden.

Yeah, I'm not gonna' do anything that might give me an opportunity to mess somethin' up. I've done very well by them thus far. Not risking something I dont know much about. I'm definitely trying it on some of my outdoor plants this summer, tho. Not only is it something worth learning, but it'll come in handy when I'm trying to keep my plants short and outta' sight.


*_


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 23, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*All the coughing pays off, man. It's pretty dope. When I cut into it, the entire inside was a light golden.*_
> 
> _*Yeah, I'm not gonna' do anything that might give me an opportunity to mess somethin' up. I've done very well by them thus far. Not risking something I dont know much about. I'm definitely trying it on some of my outdoor plants this summer, tho. Not only is it something worth learning, but it'll come in handy when I'm trying to keep my plants short and outta' sight.*_
> 
> _**_


 
The best part about growing tons of bud outside is all the hash you can make of the trim. I made about 12 ounces this year


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 23, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> The best part about growing tons of bud outside is all the hash you can make of the trim. I made about 12 ounces this year


_*I'm gonna' have plenty to be made, this fall.

I went out to the farm to say hi to the girls, and make some organic brew. Makin' that shit is getting even nastier! This batch had Llama shit, bat guano, 6 servings of FoxFarm Organic Big Bloom plant food, and 6 servings of Superthrive. You talk about some foul shit! This is the recipe I'll be mixing every week, for the rest of their lives.(Excluding 1 week flush with reverse osmosis water.)

While I was there I moved my lights back down to about 22" from the tops. Hey, NeL... How's that for more spectrum?










Well, that's about it. Nothing more to post, really. Hairs are now noticeable on all of the girls. I'll show them in the two week pics. The girls look good!

Later!
Subtle



*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 24, 2010)

Making those bitches fat subtle? Re potted my plants earlier today and guess what one of the curly looking ones started to straighten out already.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 24, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Making those bitches fat subtle? Re potted my plants earlier today and guess what one of the curly looking ones started to straighten out already.


I dont wanna' leave em' hungry, brother. Haha. I've not had any signs of nutrient burn, so I guess they still love me for my troubles. I had some very slight burning on a few leaves, when I took the one week flowering pics. i figured it was probably a magnesium deficiency, rather than burn. I foliar fed them a teaspoon of epsom salt in a gallon a water. The burns were gone when I was out there last night, so I assumed I mended their issue and went ahead and made the stronger tea.

Awesome, brah! I'm glad your girls are comin' around, for ya'. Are you gonna' continue to take my advice, and use some of THIS?
 
Subtle


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 24, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> I dont wanna' leave em' hungry, brother. Haha. I've not had any signs of nutrient burn, so I guess they still love me for my troubles. I had some very slight burning on a few leaves, when I took the one week flowering pics. i figured it was probably a magnesium deficiency, rather than burn. I foliar fed them a teaspoon of epsom salt in a gallon a water. The burns were gone when I was out there last night, so I assumed I mended their issue and went ahead and made the stronger tea.
> 
> Awesome, brah! I'm glad your girls are comin' around, for ya'. Are you gonna' continue to take my advice, and use some of THIS?
> 
> Subtle


I think I might get 2 gallons. also trying to acquire some rabbit doo because of its tricontanol content. But I might just buy a product for that.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 24, 2010)

early topping and LST


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 24, 2010)

That goin' outside?


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 24, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> That goin' outside?


can you foresee a problem with that? whats wrong with it?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 24, 2010)

I dont see any problem... I was just askin'.


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 24, 2010)

subtle i got some of those sweets at day 50 somethin. i'll get some pics of them to you tomorrow so you can see what you got. they smell like tangelos and have a cactus look to them. high bud to leaf ratio.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 24, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> I dont see any problem... I was just askin'.


oh lol yeah this fuckers is going out unless it grows balls then its donating fresh pollen. Its my favorite so far and I'm kind of proud of it. its taken the abuse a lot better than the rest. plan is to veg indoors, flower under the sun. I cant afford an Hps and budding under Cfl is retarded I want dense nuggs. might have time to get a second harvest and a third off the clones I'm taking later on.

I thought maybe you were seeing a flaw in my plan and wanted to know about it.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 24, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> subtle i got some of those sweets at day 50 somethin. i'll get some pics of them to you tomorrow so you can see what you got. they smell like tangelos and have a cactus look to them. high bud to leaf ratio.


_*Nice! That'd be badass. From what I can find about the strain, All the breeders that have a variety by the name say their variety does well outdoors. ima put all three side-by-side, and hopefully get a successful seedrun outdoors. if I get two males, I'll keep the strongest one with the best structure. I'm keeping the strain, man. I'll post pics.*_



svchop889 said:


> oh lol yeah this fuckers is going out unless it grows balls then its donating fresh pollen. Its my favorite so far and I'm kind of proud of it. its taken the abuse a lot better than the rest. plan is to veg indoors, flower under the sun. I cant afford an Hps and budding under Cfl is retarded I want dense nuggs. might have time to get a second harvest and a third off the clones I'm taking later on.
> 
> I thought maybe you were seeing a flaw in my plan and wanted to know about it.


_*
It should be good and fat by the time July comes around, and the photoperiod outside starts turning. I would advise vegging it for 17/7. It wont be as much of a change in daytime hours, when you put it out... But you might have already known that.
*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 24, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*It should be good and fat by the time July comes around, and the photoperiod outside starts turning. I would advise vegging it for 17/7. It wont be as much of a change in daytime hours, when you put it out... But you might have already known that.
> *_


just bumped it down to 18/6 today will be at 16/8 before I move them out in may. Im hoping some will be about ready to cut down by or before july 18th so I can smoke some fresh herb along with my first legal brew.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 24, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> just bumped it down to 18/6 today will be at 16/8 before I move them out in may. Im hoping some will be about ready to cut down by or before july 18th so I can smoke some fresh herb along with my first legal brew.


Harvest in July? When you put them out, wont they veg on through May, June and into July, before STARTING to turn in July. Am I wrong? I thought your plant would continue to veg until the natural photoperiod begins to turn in July... Am I wrong? I could be! I've been the dumb one before...


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 24, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Harvest in July? When you put them out, wont they veg on through May, June and into July, before STARTING to turn in July. Am I wrong? I thought your plant would continue to veg until the natural photoperiod begins to turn in July... Am I wrong? I could be! I've been the dumb one before...


I honestly don't know for sure with the reduce light and the maturity of the plant it might start budding soon after I put them out. but If they keep growing bigger that will be insane they'll be huge with 20 tops if thats what goes down. either outcome I'm happy with. Im a bit farther north than you my days are shorter longest day in the summer is like 15hrs. I had flowering start in a 16/8 last time so this could get interesting.


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 25, 2010)

shit dude its almost harvest time again. the biggest top is as fat as a coke can. these are 2 1/2 feet tall and if you remember i burnt the shit out of em at day 30 or so.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 25, 2010)

_*I cant wait, dude!*_


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 25, 2010)

besides my fuck up they're pretty girls i think.


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 25, 2010)

hey subtle, if you get a hermie branch and it pollenates itself are those seeds feminized? is that correct?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 25, 2010)

_*Most def! Thank you, brother.*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 25, 2010)

I've wondered that myself... I'd think that proper feminization would be more complicated than that. You've also gotta' think... Your breeding a hermie. What the hermaphrodation rate of those beans gonna' be?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 25, 2010)

You could probably find out by PMing someone smarter than us, like fdd, UB, or Jester.


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 25, 2010)

> _*Most def! Thank you, brother.*_


 
yeah man. anytime. i'm puttin 30 of em outdoors man and another 30 sensi skunk. its gonna be my year man i can feel it.


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 25, 2010)

self manifestation of hemaphodism is a trait. although it will produce a higher ratio of feminized seeds. there will also be a higher ratio of hem plants. To produce fem seeds you would want to force a pure female to make pollen with irregular photo periods while in late flower. sometimes If you just leave the buds up past your harvest window you will get the bananas growing out of the bud. the harder it is to get the female to herm the better this typicaly would display that the gene for hermaphrodite is reccesive and will be less likeley to manifest in the resulting offspring. its believed by some that all marijuana carries this gene. Me I don't know what I believe this is just what I've read you can decide for yourself if it makes sense to you.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 25, 2010)

... or we can ask sv.


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 25, 2010)

no doubt. smart mofo right there


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 25, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> no doubt. smart mofo right there


ha you guys are awesome.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 25, 2010)

_*So, I'm up too late and ripped to death, and decided I'd do some window shoppin' for my next light. I've decided, in my next indoor grow room(whenever that may be), I'll veg with a 430 Son Agro, and Flower with the 430+600HPS. It'll be quite a while before I do another indoor room, after this grow... I was lookin' anyways.

I came across THIS ONE. I think it looks cool as hell. I just dont know how efficient the reflector will be. You guys think I'd be wasting my money on a gimp-ass light that just LOOKS cool? How well do you think it'll reflect?


*_


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 26, 2010)

The 600 HPS from dicount hydropnics is the best. It's made by Lumetek and they have 4 settings. A new bulb, quality 6" air cooled reflector and the electronic ballst for 300. With shipping it was 360 for me. Check it out before you buy else where. THis is the best deal I have found.


----------



## donkey.420 (Mar 26, 2010)

i upgraded today brother. here's my room as of now. 2 x 30 site aeroflos 2 x 1000watt switchables and 2 x light movers reverse osmosis co2. what up now subtle... haha christmas came early!!!


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 27, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> The 600 HPS from dicount hydropnics is the best. It's made by Lumetek and they have 4 settings. A new bulb, quality 6" air cooled reflector and the electronic ballst for 300. With shipping it was 360 for me. Check it out before you buy else where. THis is the best deal I have found.


_*Thanx, NeL. I'll check that out.*_



donkey.420 said:


> i upgraded today brother. here's my room as of now. 2 x 30 site aeroflos 2 x 1000watt switchables and 2 x light movers reverse osmosis co2. what up now subtle... haha christmas came early!!!


_*That's badass, dude! Two thirty-site aeroflos! Nice, dude. Now, I'm jealous. I guess you got it sorted, if you end up with a tie in the poll.

More pics coming
 





 *_


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 28, 2010)

damn subtle. those look amazing. i cant wait til i switchto 12/12 and can see those pre flowers. super jealous. also look at HTG supply. you can puck which hood you want. starts with a hps and MH conversion for 250. then a coolable hood is about 35 dollars extra. thats what i have but without the coolable hood. but definitely get one. i regret not getting one. 
when i get a new light im getting a coolable hood for the light i have now and one with the new one.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 28, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> damn subtle. those look amazing. i cant wait til i switchto 12/12 and can see those pre flowers. super jealous. also look at HTG supply. you can puck which hood you want. starts with a hps and MH conversion for 250. then a coolable hood is about 35 dollars extra. thats what i have but without the coolable hood. but definitely get one. i regret not getting one.
> when i get a new light im getting a coolable hood for the light i have now and one with the new one.


_*They are gettin' kinda' pretty, aint' they. As expected, the Powerkush(which is who is in that pic) is out-performing the others in flowering, as it did all through vegging.This plant keeps re-assuring me that I picked the right one for my clones. I just posted, in my clone grow journal, that I hope they keep her vigorous growth, when they root fully.*_

_*HTG Supply, eh? That's cool. I'll check into it. I'm not gonna' need the light for some time, but I'm probably gonna' buy it soon after harvest. I get the feeling a few hundred dollars wont be real hard to come by, around that time.*__*

Speaking of that... Had some trouble finding the one you were talking about, NeL. Got a link?


*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 28, 2010)

_*Pics will be up sometime before Midnight... My lights don't come on till' 10PM.
*_


----------



## svchop889 (Mar 28, 2010)

alright man I should be here. power kush is looking good.


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 28, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*They are gettin' kinda' pretty, aint' they. As expected, the Powerkush(which is who is in that pic) is out-performing the others in flowering, as it did all through vegging.This plant keeps re-assuring me that I picked the right one for my clones. I just posted, in my clone grow journal, that I hope they keep her vigorous growth, when they root fully.*_
> 
> _*HTG Supply, eh? That's cool. I'll check into it. I'm not gonna' need the light for some time, but I'm probably gonna' buy it soon after harvest. I get the feeling a few hundred dollars wont be real hard to come by, around that time.*__**_
> 
> ...


 
Here it is. It doesn't say that they are dimable but they are. You can set it at 360, 400, 600 and super lumes.


http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=435&navid=49


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, to get the 6 inch reflector you have to click on the reflector upgrade, or you can call. THey are great guys over there.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 28, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Here it is. It doesn't say that they are dimable but they are. You can set it at 360, 400, 600 and super lumes.





northeastern lights said:


> Oh, to get the 6 inch reflector you have to click on the reflector upgrade, or you can call. THey are great guys over there.


_*Awesome, brah! I'll bookmark it. How is it outside, up there in Canada? Has it warmed enough for you to start diggin' some holes yet? I got most of mine composting. Every hole got a pile of Llama shit, Mycorrhizal Innoculant(EA&EN), and I also threw in some moss I scraped off the pond. I think they'll do well, with that.

I'm bringing this up because I'm going, this afternoon, to dig my holes for my Super Lemon Hazes. Do you think fish composted in the soil for 5 weeks is gonna' be too hot for Arjans cup winner? I know you to be a VERY experienced outdoor grower, and your opinion is very much appreciated, brother. What would you compost for it? (If you need a second look at the genetics, they're HERE.)

Does anybody have experience organically growing SLH? Do you think it will handle the rich soil composting fish will make? I know it's vigorous as hell with a potential for a two pound harvest, but is it tolerant to VERY HOT soil?

To The Grow!!






Powerkush
*_









_*
Himalayan Gold
*_










_*Original Skunk #1










Mama Mia









*_
_*For those who've been following closely, you may remember me saying I was gonna' add more soil to the bottom of my buckets, because they were about 10 inches from the top. Well, I did that tonight. Now they're within' 3 inches from the top of the bucket.
I didnt water them at all yesterday, so they would be nice and dried out for today. Everything went very well. I pulled them out of their buckets, and filled in the bottom of the bucket with some very nitrogen rich soil I've been composting for about 6 weeks now. I'm anxious to see how they react when they start digging into it.

Other than that, everything is the same and they are still healthy as all hell.


*_


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 29, 2010)

It's warm enough to dig holes, if It would stop fucking raining. Supposed to be 70 this weekend. I've been busy dropping trees and doing some land clearing.



As for the organic mix. I like to stick with my plain mix ammended with time release dry organic nutes. No fish compost for me or anything that could attract animals. I like to be able to liquid feed every week. I get better results, more work but It works for me.




The dry ferts I use have kelp andall kinds of shit it in.



Here's a copy and paste from the FF web site








[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]*Marine Cuisine® Dry Mix Fertilizer (10-7-7)*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]_Seafood for Your Garden_[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]_Best for Evergreens, Acid Loving Plants and Vegetables_[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Marine Cuisine® is a powerful all-purpose fertilizer that blends fine ocean-based ingredients like crab meal, shrimp meal, seabird guano, and kelp, with low-sodium mineral plant foods to give your garden a quick boost and provide long-lasting, time-release nutrition. This fertilizer is a power bar for your plants! Use it wherever you want lush flowers and delicious fruit, and try it on your most demanding trees and shrubs. Marine Cuisine® is truly seafood for your garden.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]*Garden tip:* Use Marine Cuisine® as a general, all-purpose fertilizer throughout the growing season. For new plantings and container plants, add just 1 tablespoon per gallon of soil. In established gardens, broadcast evenly around the foliage canopy. Use 1-2 tablespoons for every foot of plant height, and rake in lightly. Pull any excess fertilizer away from the base of the plant. Water thoroughly. For best results, feed in early spring and midsummer and mulch in spring and fall with our FoxFarm Original Planting Mix or Happy Frog® Soil Conditioner.[/FONT]


----------



## Subtlechaos (Mar 29, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> It's warm enough to dig holes, if It would stop fucking raining. Supposed to be 70 this weekend. I've been busy dropping trees and doing some land clearing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*
Man, I knew it wouldn't let me, but I tried to +rep you anyways. Haha. Thanx again, brah.

I ended up taking a drive, out to some familiar hillsides and diggin' about a half-dozen holes for other plants. I purposely waited to do my SLH holes to check your response. The holes I dug today got Horse/Llama manure, Mycorrhizal Inoculant, and a good dose of Blood/Bonemeal. I figure they'll be nice and fertile come first week of May.

That Marine Cuisine will go well with my organics regime. My base soil in my compost tote is FFOF and my food is gonna' be FF Grow Big & Big Bloom.

So I'm just gonna' prepare my SLH holes the same way I did the others, for now. I'll probably have to order the fertilizer, and wait for that before I dig my SLH holes. Shouldn't take too long. The guy I order from usually delivers pretty fast. Some of the holes I dug are easily accessible and on trusted ground, so I can just go back out and fert them with it as soon as I get it. 


*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 3, 2010)

_*Got my final order for this grow, today. I got Big Bloom Plant Food & Tiger Bloom Fertilizer from FoxFarm. Tiger Bloom is a new product, for me, and Big Bloom I've been using since flipping the photoperiod. Anybody have any good advice on a feeding regime, now that I'm adding the Tiger Bloom? All I've done up to this point is my homemade organic tea mixed with Superthrive, and Big Bloom. I've been feeding them this tea two days, then a flush day...Two days and a flush day...ect.

My question is, is this Tiger Bloom something that Im gonna' want to use alongside my Big Bloom, or at a different time? +rep for help, man... If I can. I've probably already +repped each of you recently.

Not sure why I paid ten bucks for scissors... I mainly bought them because of the horror stories I've heard on here about blisters on fingers from trimming, and these have big comfy handles... Also they look pretty cool.






I should plug the guys site I get my supplies from. He's got good prices, and every order I've made with him have been on my front step in two days , and the last 3 times have been next day delivery.

I get my shit from Kreations Indoor Gardening Center. The dude that owns its name is Chris. He's cool as shit, and DOES NOT make references to pot, or growing pot.(But I can tell from the sound of his voice that he's cool.)
*_


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok so for bloom I use



2 tsp of TB w/ 1 tbsp of BB per gallon of water. 




Any more than 2 I can almost gaurentee burning. Same goes for the GB if you ever use it. For clones first feeding I use 1 tsp of GB with 1 tbsp of BB.





I have done many succesful grows with this mix. Outside I do not ph. Inside sometimes. But I can tell you that when you mix those bloom nutes your ph will be 4.5 ish.


----------



## slabhead (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking good subtle. How big are you digging those holes bro? Sounds like a good mix you're using. Those babies are gonna be huge by May 1. holy crap!!! 

 catch you later


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 4, 2010)

slabhead said:


> Looking good subtle. How big are you digging those holes bro? Sounds like a good mix you're using. Those babies are gonna be huge by May 1. holy crap!!!
> 
> catch you later


_*These aren't going outside. These are 3 weeks into flowering.*_


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 4, 2010)

Shwing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 4, 2010)

subtle, they look amazing. and grow big is my next nute purchase. im not sure how i like jacks classic. but looking good


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 4, 2010)

_*3 Weeks Flower!

The only real change made this week was my putting the Mama Mia on a little stool to help even out the canopy a little.










Powerkush










Himalayan Gold










Original Skunk #1










Mama Mia










The ladies are all forming the beginnings of what will be nasty buds. I can't wait!


   *_


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice, they are looking super healthy. They should really be packing on the weight soon.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 5, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Nice, they are looking super healthy. They should really be packing on the weight soon.


_*
Yeah, any day now, the top buds on that Powerkush are gonna start pushing together, and wrapping around that stem, to form what will hopefully turn out to be a big ol' heavy cola. I still think I'm gonna' have amber trichs on that girl by 7 weeks. She's MOVIN'!

They start on Tiger Bloom, Tuesday.(Tomorrow is a flush day) I'm using the feeding amounts that you helped me work out. Thanx again, btw. Im not sure how they're gonna' react. They've never gotten chemicals before.
*_


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 5, 2010)

You could always start with half strength.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 5, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> You could always start with half strength.


Nah. They're healthy. They can handle it... Besides, I'm probably gonna' be flushing the Powerkush in another 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 5, 2010)

They all look happy,plenty of room.Fuckin excellent job.I would rep ya again but gotta wait.Peace


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would put the thrusters(Fans) on max to get em used to the weight thats coming.You may have to tie half those buds up.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 5, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> I would put the thrusters(Fans) on max to get em used to the weight thats coming.You may have to tie half those buds up.


_*
Yeah, they've all been on high for a while. I dont have much in the way of fans in there. One big fan, and two small ones. But I use them very well. I have a small window fan with two small fans in it, blowing over my ballast and under the canopy to keep the air under there, moving. I've got a small 12" fan dedicated to the unshrouded 400HPS. And of course, I've got a big ass oscillating fan moving my ladies.

If that doesn't prove to be enough, I've got 20 bamboo stakes, and I'm not scared to tie every damn branch in the room up. It'll look like a pothead puppet show in there, man! Haha.

You doin' anything outdoors this summer, ht? I put water on 92 beans today. It's that time of year, man. Why wouldn't every gardener take advantage of the summertime? Talk about a full spectrum light!? Haha.*_


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 5, 2010)

Man I live in the biggest natl forest in Texas.Im gonna leave it at that.Preparations started months ago.I get 2 harvests a year up here.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 5, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> Man I live in the biggest natl forest in Texas.Im gonna leave it at that.Preparations started months ago.I get 2 harvests a year up here.


_*Nice, dude.

Here's what I got goin...
*__*




*_

_*Soaking in the cups, I've got my beans I spent money on....
5 feminized Super Lemon Haze *Greenhouse Seeds
2 feminized Himalayan Gold *Greenhouse Seeds*__*
1 feminized Northern Lights Blue *Delicious Seeds
1 feminized The Church * Greenhouse Seeds
2 feminized S.A.G.E. * TH Seeds
1 feminized Blue Fruit *Dinafem
1 feminized Blue Hash *Dinafem
1 feminized Diesel *Dinafem
1 feminized Bubba Kush *Greenhouse Seeds
1 feminized Mama Mia *Seedsman
*__*1 unfeminized Canna Sutra *Delta 9 Labs*_
_*3 unfeminized Island Sweet Skunk * I'm doing a seedrun with these three. VERY Potent! From a trusted gardener.*_

_*
All the soaking seeds were soaked until all had submerged for a few hours, and now they're in damp paper towels, inside ziplock bags, and were laid on my heat mat. When they've spouted a nice taproot, they'll go into rockwool and back on the seedling heat mat. All my plants are going outside the first or second week of May.

The 72 site Jiffy tray is full of some unfeminized AK47xSKUNK seeds my brother bred himself. I've got shitloads of them, so I put them directly in the medium. These seeds are over 3 years old, and I expect the germination rate to absolutely suck. I'm just gonna keep sticking new seeds in the Pellets with nothing germinating. Hopefully I can get 20 or 30 of them to take off. Not counting on stable or overly powerful plants from these... My brother IS NOT the smartest dumbass I know. (These are going in cornfields and other random patches.) Selling stock... Not headstash.

I posted that yesterday in the outdoor growoff thread.
*_


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 6, 2010)

The island sweet skunk is the original breeder of my famous Grapefruit X NYCD. Next Generation seeds


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 6, 2010)

what are you crossin with it subtle? somethin a little quicker than the sweet i hope lol.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 6, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> what are you crossin with it subtle? somethin a little quicker than the sweet i hope lol.


_*The only other unfeminized seed I have is a Canna Sutra. I may do a seed run between the two, but I will mainly be doing an Island Sweet Skunk Seedrun. Just inbreed the three beans I have. Shouldn't hurt anything... Will it?*_

_*If I cant breed them that way, i'll just do a cross with the Canna Sutra. It was chosen as one of hightimes top ten of 2009. I can keep some pollen from the father, or a cutting from the mother to cube the strain indoors.*_


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 7, 2010)

what have i missed??


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 7, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> what have i missed??


_*Jester! Welcome back brother! You haven't missed anything of vital importance.(Well, you missed donkey.420 harvesting about 3 or 4 rooms in his house. Hahaha) Everything has gone well in both the grow and for MY CLONES.(knock wood) 

You did miss the first three weeks of flowering, tho. So to catch you up... I've now got a 430 Son Agro AND a 400HPS flowering the ladies, my CO2 is setup to run 6-15 minute intervals, and these are now my nutes...*_ _*




*_

_*This is the canopy of the room as of three days ago...*_
_*








*_

_*Powerkush*_
_*








*_




_*




*_
_*
Himalayan Gold*_
_*








*_




_*




*_

_*Original Skunk #1*_
_*









*_
_*




*__*




*_

_*Mama Mia*_
_*




*__*




*__*




*__*






Ive gotten into a bit of routine of posting new pics every Sunday at about midnight, US-CST.(My lights dont come on till' 10PM)

They're on their way, brah!
*_


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 7, 2010)

hell ya dude


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 7, 2010)

damn they are looking BOMB subtle. im so jealous. im about to post some pics of my girls. the two i topped are sooo bushy and the young ins are starting to pick up speed. about 2 weeks from flowering, maybe three. still have to top the youngins. and it depends on how long it takes them to recover from it. damn im rambling. haha waked and baked this morning on my new bubbler pipe i got for my bday yesterday.


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 7, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> damn they are looking BOMB subtle. im so jealous. im about to post some pics of my girls. the two i topped are sooo bushy and the young ins are starting to pick up speed. about 2 weeks from flowering, maybe three. still have to top the youngins. and it depends on how long it takes them to recover from it. damn im rambling. haha waked and baked this morning on my new bubbler pipe i got for my bday yesterday.


Happy birthday EP


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks svchop,

my girls gave me a present with a little growth spurt. my white widow spit out a whole leaf set yesterday alone.


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 7, 2010)

hey pineapple, is it greenhouse ww?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 7, 2010)

yup. it is donkey.


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 7, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> yup. it is donkey.


So Its the original, awesome.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 7, 2010)

oh it is it? i thought they were the creators but wasnt sure. haha. but yes she has nice FAT leaves right now haha. and she is staying very compact


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 7, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> oh it is it? i thought they were the creators but wasnt sure. haha. but yes she has nice FAT leaves right now haha. and she is staying very compact


Im sure it has changed some since they originally created it.


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 7, 2010)

awesome man. i got the gh ww. probably wont get to grow it out this year tho.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 7, 2010)

_*Hey, all. If you look closely at a few of the pics I've posted recently, You may notice some slight signs of heat stress on some of the leaves. When saturating with CO2, the room sometimes gets upwards of 86-88 degrees. it's gotten to the point that the door cant be closed while the lights are on, and Im missing alot of CO2 time. 

I never mentioned this because I already knew what I was gonna' do to fix it. Today I installed an air conditioner in the room. The only problem is that when I run it, the humidity jumps to 70-80%. I'm going back over there tonight to turn it back on, and monitor it while the lights are on. HOPEFULLY humidity wont be an issue while they're on. I dont actually need it on while the lights are off.

I wont have access to a computer when Im out there tonight,(other than my slow ass phone) so what can I do, IF humidity remains to be an issue with the lights on? Any ideas?
*_


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 7, 2010)

the humidity should drop with the ac on.


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 7, 2010)

unless you're using a swamp cooler lol


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 7, 2010)

_*It didnt. It rose ALOT! I think it's because it doesn't have a recirculate setting. Only pulls auir from outside. It made it jump, man.
*_


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 7, 2010)

are you sure thats heat stress? i thought the edges curled upward from heat.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 7, 2010)

The jagged edges of the leaves are slightly curling up...
_*




*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 7, 2010)

I didn't let the AC run for long, today... maybe it was already high humidity, and I hadn't given it long enough to drop it back down... idk.


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 7, 2010)

my bad. didnt notice that. i hope you get it under control man. humidity can be devastating. is it a window unit or the standing units?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 7, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> my bad. didnt notice that. i hope you get it under control man. humidity can be devastating. is it a window unit or the standing units?


Window unit...but it's not in a window. *This is a good story* ... . .. When I showed up at the farm with an AC unit, we decided that the best way to install it was to put it right in the wall, but there are no windows in our room... So before any holes can be cut, I put trash bags over the girls, and moved them into a dark room. I no longer told bass420 i had them outta the way, and his country ass fires up a chainsaw and starts cuttin a hole in the side of his fuckin' house, man! Hahaha. While I was inside moving the girls, he took all the measurements he cared to, and when I said go ahead Dude went to town!

So yeah... Window unit.


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 7, 2010)

holy shit man! that's hilarious.


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 7, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Window unit...but it's not in a window. *This is a good story* ... . .. When I showed up at the farm with an AC unit, we decided that the best way to install it was to put it right in the wall, but there are no windows in our room... So before any holes can be cut, I put trash bags over the girls, and moved them into a dark room. I no longer told bass420 i had them outta the way, and his country ass fires up a chainsaw and starts cuttin a hole in the side of his fuckin' house, man! Hahaha. While I was inside moving the girls, he took all the measurements he cared to, and when I said go ahead Dude went to town!
> 
> So yeah... Window unit.


Thats how we do it lmao, might have to pick yourself up a dehumidifier. cool thing about them is you can use the water they collect to water with. its essentially distilled water.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 7, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> ... might have to pick yourself up a dehumidifier. cool thing about them is you can use the water they collect to ...


Hope not, man. Those things are kinda cashy.


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 7, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Hope not, man. Those things are kinda cashy.


yeah well you could also put some ice packs behind one of your fans an put a basin of some sort underneath to collect condensation dripping off. you would need to be draining the water off somwhere outside the room. but yeah your right they are pretty pricey.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 7, 2010)

At the farm, now.(On the slow-ass cell phone) Donkey, you were right, brother. The humidity dropped right along with temp. 

When the lights came on, I let the CO2 run its first cycle. As usual, not 10 minutes into CO2 saturation, the temp jumped to about 85. I opened the door and turned the AC on... The temp and the humidity steadily dropped together. Problem solved. Now I'm in the process of getting the thermostat balanced at about 72-76. I jumped the gun posting issues with humidity. 

I put the AC on a timer and set it to run with the lights. I also set it to turn off for the first half of each CO2 session. I know that turning the AC on half way through causes loss of CO2, but Im makin' lemonade, man. Haha.


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 7, 2010)

better to have a solution before you have the problem then to have a problem and no solution.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 8, 2010)

_*Problem solved. I spent half the night there, but got all the bugs worked out. Temp stays 72-77 and the humidity stays 40-55%.

I feel kinda dumb now. My original intention was to put in the AC unit, and just show sum pics of it & explain that I had some heat stress, but I thought I had a humidity problem and kinda' got stressed for nothin.

Oh, well. Problem solved. Im imitating fall MUCH more comfortably for them now, man. Haha.

Now that I'm getting my full CO2 saturation, I can't wait to see the bud these hookers pack on in the next few weeks.

Later!


*_


----------



## potpimp (Apr 8, 2010)

Fantastic!!! I can't wait either!


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 8, 2010)

awesome man. glad it worked out


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 8, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> awesome man. glad it worked out


Got an issue you may be able to help me with, donkey. Im in the process of poppin' all my outdoor seed. Every seed I attempted to crack did so, and shot a tail out... Except my "Church" seed ... ... and all three of my Island Sweet Skunks. Yep. All three are dead cells, so far. I sunk all the seeds in cups of tapwater. Once submerged, I put them in paper towels, then onto a seedling heat mat. The Sweet Skunks wont even crack. Is my method flawed?

Every other bean popped, except The Church. I tried to start one. It didnt work. I'm now trying a second, and nothing yet. So, it's not just the Sweet Skunks. Im also having trouble with my Churchs. I've got 16 other beans of different genetics that all are already popped outta they're shell, placed in rockwool, and doing they're thing.

It's not all bad news. All 5 of my SLHs popped and shot nice shutes.


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 8, 2010)

damn man. that blows. i dont see anything wrong with what you're doing. maybe they're just being stubborn. i was lookin forward to you having those.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 8, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> damn man. that blows. i dont see anything wrong with what you're doing. maybe they're just being stubborn. i was lookin forward to you having those.


 Haha. So was I. i promised a couple of my buddies a branch from the seedrun, so they could keep the strain as well.

Oh, well. It aint like I've given up on em. They're still on the heat mat. Even if they dont crack, i've got my hands plenty full, this summer.

Should I resubmerge them?


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 8, 2010)

did they ever sink? if not i would.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 8, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> did they ever sink? if not i would.


Yes, buit they were the last to sink, and I didnt leave them down for long.

Hold on...


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 8, 2010)

Resoaking them...










Did the same with my Church.


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 8, 2010)

You ALWAYS soak until they crack, then if you want put the min the paper towel to get the tap root out a bit. I have had seeds from SENSI take almost 2 weeks to pop.


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 8, 2010)

wow. 2 weeks? have you ever grown sensi skunk?


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 8, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> wow. 2 weeks? have you ever grown sensi skunk?


 
Well 10 days to be exact. No, It was actually Northern Lights.


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 8, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> You ALWAYS soak until they crack, then if you want put the min the paper towel to get the tap root out a bit. I have had seeds from SENSI take almost 2 weeks to pop.


What about oxygen? I've had seeds go anaerobic and turn to rotten smelling mush because the were setting in water too long. The paper towel contains sufficient moisture as long as its kept moist. I always just wait 12 hours after they sink to put them in the towel. the seed has soaked up enough to start metabolizing starches and begin cellular division by then.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 8, 2010)

I originally soaked 20 seeds. I soaked them overnight, and some of the next day. Probably 12-15 hours. I put all of them in Paper towels. 16/20 cracked and had a decent chute after 36 hours in the paper towels. It makes sense that it's more of a genetic trait or something to do with these particular beans, because they look VERY HEALTHY. I was gonna' just put them in rockwool, and hope for the best, but instead I'll take your advice and keep them soaking.

Thanx guys.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 8, 2010)

_*I'll also change the water daily. To make sure I dont have them in nasty water. Hopefully they come around.

Y'all think I'm starting enough, this summer?




*_


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 8, 2010)

nope not at all lol. whats that I see in that box subtle? is that a dreaded MG product?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 8, 2010)

Only bloodmeal and bone meal! That's the only MG product I buy! Hahaha. Yes it's blood/bonemeal, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, and some bat guano.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 8, 2010)

Correction: Not Big/Tiger Bloom. It's Mycorrhizal Innoculent


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 8, 2010)

Sub has it right, I change the water if they don't pop within 2-3 days. Change it every few days after.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 8, 2010)

Hopefully they crack, man. Now that I know it's not out of the ordinary to take this long, I get the feeling they're gonna' crack.

Maybe that was my problem when cracking my seeds for the grow I have flowering now. Ever notice that A-Train is in the thread title? I tried starting two beans. They wouldnt crack. i think I threw them away after 3 or 4 days. None of them went... Maybe if I'd held out a little longer for the A-Train, it mighta' popped... I'd be budding a Trainwreck plant right now, if I'd known that...


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 10, 2010)

_*Funny shit just happened... My ol' lady has been very serious about not letting me keep any of these plants for indoor growth. I was lookin' around some sites, and ended up at Delta9s page. I was looking at the specs on their Canna Sutra I got popping it's head up, in my closet.(I was trying to get an idea on expected yield) While I was looking at it, she saw the purple and pink hues to the leaves and was like..."Well, that ones pretty. I guess if you wanted, you can grow that one inside."

I was so shocked by the statement, I didn't dare tell her that they turn the leaves by exposing them to cold, and that they only do it to fool suckers who fall off into dutch advertising. Hahahaha. I just looked at her and said,"Yeah it is, babe. If it turns out female, I'll keep it inside for ya'." Hahaha.

Now I can see if she'll let me stick my GH WW, or one of my extra SLHs in there next to it.

Thank you Dutch advertising schemes!*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 11, 2010)

_*4 Weeks Flowering!!
*__*






*__*I trimmed back some of the dense foliage I was getting. I now have light penetrating all the way to the bottom branches. it looks bad from a distance, but I didnt trim too much.

Powerkush










Original Skunk #1










Himalayan Gold










Mama Mia










Im taking all guesses on how long till' the Powerkush has left... I'm guessing it has amber trichs just before 7 weeks...

Any other guesses?
*_


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 11, 2010)

Im thinking you will start seeing the good gooey gold at the end of your sixth week. I cant wait for you to harvest that PK man it looks excellent. very happy for you brother.


----------



## slabhead (Apr 12, 2010)

Unless you just can't wait I'd go much longer. Wait until the pistils have withered and the ovules have swelled then they'll be ready. Try it on a couple.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 12, 2010)

slabhead said:


> Unless you just can't wait I'd go much longer. Wait until the pistils have withered and the ovules have swelled then they'll be ready. Try it on a couple.


Im taking it when the trichs are bent and amber. If I dont take it shortly after that point, THC degredation will start.


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 12, 2010)

cut it down! fly it to texas and get me high!!!!!! lol texas is a big state bro, we got plenty of room for ya and that monster pk.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 12, 2010)

Hahaha. Gotta' be better than Illinois. If I come down there, I'm not helpin you burn down any hydro stores. Your on your own!


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 12, 2010)

How long you htink she's got left, donkey?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 12, 2010)

my vote is 3.5 weeks. give or take .5 haha


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 12, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Hahaha. Gotta' be better than Illinois. If I come down there, I'm not helpin you burn down any hydro stores. You r on your own!


 
hahahahah Lol,


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 12, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> hahahahah Lol,


_*Yeah, I cant wait till he reads that. Donkeys got a good sense of humor...*_


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig!!


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome to my grow, Mrcool... And thank you.


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 13, 2010)

hey, i heard fire puts off co2. i was just trying to do them a solid... ahhh ooops


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 13, 2010)

lmao! that's funny shit.


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Apr 13, 2010)

Lookin real nice! Cant wait till I get co2


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 13, 2010)

ahhh, tower, i know how to get co2. lmao


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 13, 2010)

ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl said:


> Lookin real nice! Cant wait till I get co2


_*My girls LOVE thier CO2.*_



donkey.420 said:


> ahhh, tower, i know how to get co2. lmao


_*No you dont!!! You burnt the joint down!!!*_


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 13, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> ahhh, tower, i know how to get co2. lmao


take a pussy in there and beat it up ?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 13, 2010)

Heavy breathing would work...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 13, 2010)

whats up chaos


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> whats up chaos


Hi, and welcome.
Nice av. Chitownsmoking has the same one.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 14, 2010)

haha chaos i believe that is chitownsmoking. his account got deleted in the infamous account deletion when the site was down.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 14, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> haha chaos i believe that is chitownsmoking. his account got deleted in the infamous account deletion when the site was down.


_*Oh... Thanx, EP.

What up, Chitown!! My Powerkush is lookin nasty, brah. She's a quick bitch!*_


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 14, 2010)

haha no prob man. bout to throw up some pics of the girls. the little one all got topped the other day and the other bagseed i topped. the two i topped before are hella bushy. cant see through them haha. and a little over a foot tall


----------



## potpimp (Apr 14, 2010)

Man I'm loving this Power Kush!!


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Apr 14, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Man I'm loving this Power Kush!!


I 2nd that. mine smells exactly like fuckin fruit loops!


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 14, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Man I'm loving this Power Kush!!





ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl said:


> I 2nd that. mine smells exactly like fuckin fruit loops!


_*If I get her far enough away from the other plants, and away from the fans, mine has a VERY RICH fruity smell. As I said, you gotta' turn the fans off to really smell her. I love that plant, man.

I still think the Himalayan Gold is gonna' be the best yield, and most potent smoke.*_


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 16, 2010)

and this is what i came up with sorry about the blur


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 16, 2010)

_*Those look tasty!*_


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes they do don't they


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 16, 2010)

the buds in the cup are sensi skunk. very musky sweet skunky funky smell. when you pull it out you gotta look over your shoulder to see who else in a 30ft range can smell it. the most pungent strain i got.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 16, 2010)

_*You got me wantin' to go out and check on the girls.*_


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 17, 2010)

looks a little like my current medicine (name=17)... 

actually it looks more like my last lot. it was good but deffo not ww as the sails pitch said lmfao. 17 is deffo better..


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 17, 2010)

_*What up. Jester? You are still alive! Haha. Make sure you stop back by Monday. I update all my pics about midnight/1 o'clock, Sunday nights.

The girls are lookin' SIC, brah! That Powerkush of mine is still movin a mile a minute. I can see her finishing in under 7 weeks.(Less than 2 weeks away)

Come on back, brother! 
*_


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 17, 2010)

yeah im still alive... just having a shit time of late lol. 

ill defo check out the harvest and pic bump. though may i suggest around 8 weeks... reason one being it will be more couchlock and 8 is my favorite number lmfao.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 17, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> yeah im still alive... just having a shit time of late lol.
> 
> ill defo check out the harvest and pic bump. though may i suggest around 8 weeks... reason one being it will be more couchlock and 8 is my favorite number lmfao.


_*I've been smoking brown pot for almost a week now, brother... When I see 50% amber trichs, Im cuttin' it down.

Lol. You can't blame me. You'd be the same way, in my position. I got three other plants to try for couch-lock on. 
*_


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 17, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*I've been smoking brown pot for almost a week now, brother... When I see 50% amber trichs, Im cuttin' it down.
> 
> Lol. You can't blame me. You'd be the same way, in my position. I got three other plants to try for couch-lock on.
> *_


why not harvest in stages ? Cut the main cola first it typically matures sooner than the small buds on the sides. then raise the pot so you get more of that light intensity to the lowers.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 17, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> why not harvest in stages ? Cut the main cola first it typically matures sooner than the small buds on the sides. then raise the pot so you get more of that light intensity to the lowers.


Thank you for reminding me of that, sv. I had heard a long time ago, to do that. I've noticed a slower growth on the lower half of the plants.(I think I even posted somewhere in this journal, my intentions to harvest that way) I FORGOT!

Since trimming alot of the canopy and bigger leaves that blocked alot of sun, the bottom sections have been showing alot better buddage. I'd say the bottom half of the Pk is at least a week behind the top half.

I'd like to think, I would have remembered, before actually cutting the whole thing down... I am kind of a dumbass sumtimes, tho.

thank you for remindin' me, brother. I mighta' screwed myself outta' some potential yield.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 17, 2010)

_**Wouldn't let me rep you again**_


----------



## theexpress (Apr 17, 2010)

yeah that powerkush is flame. ive never had it, but i have had other skunk ghani crosses....... like superskunk....... but im sure that was slightly diffrent


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 17, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*I've been smoking brown pot for almost a week now, brother... When I see 50% amber trichs, Im cuttin' it down.
> 
> Lol. You can't blame me. You'd be the same way, in my position. I got three other plants to try for couch-lock on.
> *_


hehe damn if your medacine is that bad id be thinking about harvest as soon as too.

QUOTE=svchop889;4048743]why not harvest in stages ? Cut the main cola first it typically matures sooner than the small buds on the sides. then raise the pot so you get more of that light intensity to the lowers. [/QUOTE]
hehe this is really good for bigger plants, we often do it to outdoor plants over here. you can get a fair bit more green doing it this way rather thn pulling the whole plant in most cases.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 18, 2010)

*5 weeks flowering!!!

Other than some nice growth on all four ladies, nothing postworthy happened..

The Powerkush is getting an extra strong mix of nutes and molasses with her shittea, this week. She starts getting flushed with pure distilled water, next Sunday.

...gettin closer
*


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2010)

hell yeah................ looking good...... lets all reach in our pocket and give chaos some rep....... i will rep y has soon has i can


just let me rep u and i did... sorry man my plus reps arent worth has much has they used to be under my old account.....


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 18, 2010)

_*Thank you, brother. I cant wait to start takin' branches from her, man! I talk alot about being eager, but truth be told... I didnt come this far to take these girls too early. Case in point... My Himalayan Gold. I get the feeling she's gonna' want me to sit around a couple more months and wait on her...

Ima' smoke every one of her homies while I patiently wait on her ass. Hahaha.

Thanx 4 the rep, brah.
*_


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 18, 2010)

i think ull make the 8 week mark easy they seem like they got a bit to go though...


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 18, 2010)

_*We'll see. I got my scope.*_


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 18, 2010)

lmfao.......


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 18, 2010)

_*Ha!!! Dude, I just figured out how to take pics of shit under my microscope, with my phone. IT WORKS REALLY WELL! This conversation got me thinking about it. My brother is over here gettin' me burnt, and he's the one that actually figured out how. I takes two people and a little patience, but I will actually be able to seek advice on harvest time!

I was really hoping I would be able to do that. *_


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah its not hard really. i use my loop to take pics with my camera sometimes (getting a better camera soon with super macro lense etc. 

you can turn your phone into a super macro phone by getting the lense out of an old dvd player and putting that over your phones lense .


----------



## bananakush (Apr 19, 2010)

How many days on your Himalayan Gold?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 19, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> yeah its not hard really. i use my loop to take pics with my camera sometimes (getting a better camera soon with super macro lense etc.
> 
> you can turn your phone into a super macro phone by getting the lense out of an old dvd player and putting that over your phones lense .


_*Really? Never heard of that. I figured it out, either way. 

*_


bananakush said:


> How many days on your Himalayan Gold?


_*Not sure how you mean that, man... if you mean how many days old... She vegged for 8 weeks, and is now at 5 weeks flowering. if you mean how many till she finishes... I have no idea. I've said it many times... I get the feeling I'm gonna' be sitting around for quite a while waiting for her to finish.

Thanx for stopping by!
*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 19, 2010)

_*Something else I wanted to add. I started them on molasses this week... Now I'm making sweetened shittea.*_


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 19, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Something else I wanted to add. I started them on molasses this week... Now I'm making sweetened shittea.*_


Have you ever been tempted to taste it ? I've been adding molasses and honey to my soil to carb load my mycorrhizae a day before I water with plant-tone tea 5-3-3. and sometimes it smells so good I find myself fighting the urge to drink it. I'm fucking burnt most of the time though.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 19, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Have you ever been tempted to taste it ?


_*FUCK NO!! Hahaha. You ever smelled Llama shit, brah?*_


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 19, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*FUCK NO!! Hahaha. You ever smelled Llama shit, brah?*_


Lmao. No cant say I have. Stuff I'm using must smell better.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 19, 2010)

_*Lol.*_


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 19, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Lol.*_


That reminds me I have to go find some weed.


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Apr 19, 2010)

hey subtle what was the date that you flipped your lights? I looked through your journal and I couldnt find it. Im kinda retarded. I think we flipped real close to the same time. Holy fuck bro! I thought the cola on my PK was big..... +rep


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 19, 2010)

ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl said:


> hey subtle what was the date that you flipped your lights? I looked through your journal and I couldnt find it. Im kinda retarded. I think we flipped real close to the same time. Holy fuck bro! I thought the cola on my PK was big..... +rep


March 14th


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 19, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Something else I wanted to add. I started them on molasses this week... Now I'm making sweetened shittea.*_


 

I've tried molasses inside and out with no convincing results. Not to say it is total BS but I've never seen anything convincing to continue using it. Not to mention it attracts bugs outside.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 19, 2010)

_*Not the first time I've heard that... I wont be able to judge from the Pk because it's entering into its final two weeks and should almost double in size anyways, but if the rest dont show results I'll probably stop using it.
*_


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry man it wouldnt let me rep you again. yeah I flipped on the 13th. I didnt realize we were so close together. Have a happy harvest


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 20, 2010)

_*Happy Holidays!!!!*_






_*Best 4/20 yet!!!*_


----------



## potpimp (Apr 21, 2010)

Man that is beautiful.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 21, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Man that is beautiful.


_*A buddy of mine gave that to me for 4/20.

It's a couple of REALLY NICE skunks.
*_


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 21, 2010)

Fucking site, I can't even send you a PM sub. Guess it'll have to wait.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 21, 2010)

_*Lol. I hate the new skin they put up.

The homepage is alot cooler. Daily reefer news!*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 25, 2010)

_*6 Weeks Flowering!!!

What up y'all? The girls didn't do a whole lot this week. I finally got a real good look at the trichomes on the Powerkush. I think I was jumping the gun by saying she's almost done. She looks like she'll go to 8 weeks... I was wrong.

The best shots I could get of her cola showed all trichomes have a very well formed cap on them. MOST are clear, and some are milky. I've put her back on organics, but not chemicals. Meaning, I'm still not sure how long she has, and I dont want to have the taste of chemicals in my smoke so shes getting organic shittea and big bloom food.

Hopefully one of you will be able to give me a good guess at how long she has left. Trichomes are about 30-40% milky. NONE are amber or bent. I thought I saw some but I think it was a funny angle from the little incandescent light.

Anyways!!! To the bud porn!!! 

*_


----------



## alexonfire (Apr 25, 2010)

woooohooo that looks awesome +rep


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 25, 2010)

_*Thanx, man!*_


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 25, 2010)

damn dude I'm starting to like the look of that skunk, everything is looking excellent as always though.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 25, 2010)

that skunk looks like the stuff i was smoking about 4/5 months ago lol.

bet ya cant wait to be smoking your own though..


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 26, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> that skunk looks like the stuff i was smoking about 4/5 months ago lol.
> 
> bet ya cant wait to be smoking your own though..


 Di you notice that I kinda' admitted that I now think you were right and I was wrong about the harvest time? She'll probably go 8 weeks.


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 26, 2010)

dude! way to go man!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Di you notice that I kinda' admitted that I now think you were right and I was wrong about the harvest time? She'll probably go 8 weeks.


naah i kinda skim read now even worse than before.... sadly the layout of the forum makes my migraines/cluster headaches worse...

hehe but thats great news 8 is my favourite number is all and 7 weeks is good for even some indica strains... i thought they would go 8 weeks rather easily but on the bright side if ya pulled before then it may be a bit early is if you dont like the couchlock youll get less of it at least. though i have noticed that our favourite plant can do quite a bit of filling out within a week or 2


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah I was just looking at towerdog and flowergirls power kush its at 7 weeks flower, its fat as hell and frosty like snow but the pistils are all still white and haven't started receding into the calyx's. Its a great plant a must have for sure.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 26, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Yeah I was just looking at towerdog and flowergirls power kush its at 7 weeks flower, its fat as hell and frosty like snow but the pistils are all still white and haven't started receding into the calyx's. Its a great plant a must have for sure.


 Does this mean we can plan on seeing a powerkush in one of your future grows, sv?


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 26, 2010)

you never know I might end up growing some this year.....


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 26, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> you never know I might end up growing some this year.....


I'd sub to that one. I looked at Towerdogs PKush too... Yeah. I want mine that size.


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 26, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> I'd sub to that one. I looked at Towerdogs PKush too... Yeah. I want mine that size.


They quite possibly could be. your doing well so far.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 26, 2010)

Shit, the FoxFarm's doin' most of the work. it was the base soil in my compost. The PH hasn't jumped outside of 6.0-6.5.(knock wood) All I'm doin' is not changing shit on em' too much.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2010)

hehe hormones can help achieve bigger buds though this rout i dont advise... 

u-turn is one product that comes to mind its a 2 part hormonal set that will basically stop the plants upward and outward growth and make it focus on filling out its flowers... this product WILL double or even tripple your usual yield...its the only way i know of to make the plants grow beyond there genetic potential. 

i dont use nor advise getting this product because research into prolonged HUMAN consumtion has not been done... though they sell it anyways so i guess it cant be to bad and my friend at the hydro shop is always selling out of the stuff lmfao.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 28, 2010)

jester, where can you get this U-turn product?


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 28, 2010)

_*I went out to the farm today. Took these pics while I was there. The first pic is of my Powerkush. I can't believe how much mass it has packed on since Sunday.
I'm also getting stoked about the amount of trichomes the Skunk #1 is putting on. The second pic is of it. The Skunk obviously has quite a ways to go, but look at all the trichs, man!*_


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 28, 2010)

That skunk#1 is looking *SO SEXY!*


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 28, 2010)

PBFseedco. said:


> That skunk#1 is looking *SO SEXY!*


*Thanx, man!**** Those buds are gonna' be little snowballs, dude. You do know that the first pic is of Powerkush, right? 
Seedsman is a good breeder. 

Stick around! Harvest is just around the corner.
*


----------



## svchop889 (Apr 28, 2010)

Cant wait dude that shit looks awesome.


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 28, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> *Thanx, man!**** Those buds are gonna' be little snowballs, dude. You do know that the first pic is of Powerkush, right?
> Seedsman is a good breeder.
> 
> Stick around! Harvest is just around the corner.
> *


Ya i read it like three times making sure which strain the 2nd was lol....Damn short term memory The Trich's are just crazm!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> jester, where can you get this U-turn product?


my mate at the hydro shop stocks it so yeah places like that i suppose hydro shops and some garden orientated place but id say your best bet is to do an internet search on it.. its a 2 part set which requires a carrier for each... ther little bottles and not that cheap lol. they only have to be used once each with a watering though....

again i dont advise it but yeah like i said hes always selling oout



Subtlechaos said:


> *Thanx, man!**** Those buds are gonna' be little snowballs, dude. You do know that the first pic is of Powerkush, right?
> Seedsman is a good breeder.
> 
> Stick around! Harvest is just around the corner.
> *


hehe shimmy cant wait.

seedsman is a good seedbank... second to pick n mix of course 
there both good guys to go through though, they get an A+ from me i just like pick n mix more and used them a couple more times than i hae seedsman... sadly they dont ship to oz anymore seedsman does though


----------



## donkey.420 (Apr 28, 2010)

feels good don't it!!! subtlechaos got the baddest buds on the block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 29, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> feels good don't it!!! subtlechaos got the baddest buds on the block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_*To hell with havin' the baddest buds on the block! I wanna' have the baddest harvested smoke! Haha. I'm ready to smoke these bad motherfuckers, brother! I get the feeling Im gonna' be more than satisfied with everything in my garden.

While Im thinking about it, I should mention that it was originally Jester who suggested Seedsman to me. He suggested him way back when I was thinking about trying to breed seed. As soon as I looked at *__*SEEDSMANS PAGE,*__* the first thing I noticed was that this dude doesn't over-exaggerate his shit. The strains are exactly what he says they are. So yeah... Thanx Jester! If your truly interested, click the link I left in this paragraph, and check out the genetics of my Skunk #1. It comes from *__*Acapulco Gold & Columbian Gold. Some of the buds are supposed to actually maintain the gold hues.*_

_*If you haven't noticed, im a sucker for gold smoke.*_


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 29, 2010)

no probs bro... also *pick n mix is an awsome bank* very reliable to if you live somewhere that pick n mix wont send to but im very strickt with what banks to use but these two get my seal of approval . and like you just said i too dont exaggerate or bullshit.. though naturally some shits needed ie: saftey reasons but yeah i dont hate much in this world (is a nasty word but i HATE liers lol)

but thanks man anytime .... im glad i could be of some help


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 29, 2010)

_*His truth in advertising is what gets me. It's nice to buy from a breeder that doesn't try to bullshit everybody about their strains. 

From what I hear, Subcool is the only one that ever tells the truth about this shit.*_.. _*And that's just because his shit is so good , he doesnt have to lie!*_... ... _*Or so I've heard.*_


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 29, 2010)

hehe. yeah but at the same time its like a fie wine its not like youd like to read about the dirty parts of making wine you only get to see the pretty. though like you just said honesty and that can get you a long way


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 29, 2010)

haha ya jester but it would be cool to do a side by side comparison with it, with the same strain. to see the weight differences, trich differences. taste and potency differences. i mean they use these things on commercial veggies we eat everyday, cant be that harmful.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Apr 30, 2010)

hey all, fixing to switch over to 12/12 next week. 4 showing pistols already. check out my sig for the link. 

subtle, tell me what you think?


----------



## Jester88 (May 1, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> haha ya jester but it would be cool to do a side by side comparison with it, with the same strain. to see the weight differences, trich differences. taste and potency differences. i mean they use these things on commercial veggies we eat everyday, cant be that harmful.


ive seen gthe shit in action like i said it double and tripples the yield of the strain, its the only way i know of to make the plants grow past there genetic potential. appart from homones and things of the sort we can only provide ideal living environments for the plants to grow to there potential... also stress is a bad thing but good in moderation ie: fans blowing to grow thicker stems to mimic the wind outdoors etc.... the plants would probably be happier without this but it hellps build thicker stems. besides who wants weak genetics anyways.


ElectricPineapple said:


> hey all, fixing to switch over to 12/12 next week. 4 showing pistols already. check out my sig for the link.
> 
> subtle, tell me what you think?


pistils before 12/12 = pre-flowers???? or autoflowering sorry to say i hate autoflowering plants and anything hinting at ruderalis genetics though at least they are either showing there female in preflowers or there autoflowers and if u dont care about that at lest there female. and if it is preflowers i like good prodominant big calyxes .. if they are just preflowers this is them particular plants telling you there ready to be flowered anytime the lighting suits unless of cours like i said they are autoflowering then they will flower no matter what the lighting period is... as far as preflowers are concerned when we see this this it is ideally when we should all wait to flower our plants (or longer depending on size your after, they double to tripple in size after switching period normally) this is because they are reaching vegitive maturity. this should be taken into account when taking clones as they hold the maturity of the mother plants and if we want to flower the clones IDEALY not neccisarrily we should take the cuttings from a plant thats reached vegitative maturity. sorry about the fuckups and mistakes but im getting used to a laptop... its a bit different to what im used to lol.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 1, 2010)

nah not autoflowering. and they are all preflowers. 3 of them are nearing 10 weeks old soon. the other 7 weeks 

and ya laptops are quite different. well im not cloning anything this grow, just going to buy another round of seeds. 

but yes they are ready, they have great looking pistols.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 2, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> nah not autoflowering. and they are all preflowers. 3 of them are nearing 10 weeks old soon. the other 7 weeks
> 
> and ya laptops are quite different. well im not cloning anything this grow, just going to buy another round of seeds.
> 
> but yes they are ready, they have great looking pistols.


I'll be watching that!


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 2, 2010)

_*7 Weeks Flowering!

This was an ABSOLUTELY HUGE week for the girls. I was impressed with every plant, this week.I do believe the Powerkush is within a week. I looked at the trichs on that girl, and had my brother double-check for me... I have 50-70% milky trichomes. I 'm starting to flush as soon as I notice amber trichs.

Thumbnails are....
~Room Overview
~Powerkush
~Powerkush Cona
~Himalayan Gold
~Himalayan Gold Cona
~Original Skunk #1
~Original Skunk #1 Cona
~Mama Mia
~Mama Mia Cona
*_


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

damn brah, those are looking effing awesome. that powerkush looks great


----------



## northeastern lights (May 3, 2010)

Looks good but I'd say a couple more weeks myself, patience grasshopper. When you think it's done wait one more week.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 3, 2010)

those things blew up last week bro. i'm drooling over that gold man.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 3, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Looks good but I'd say a couple more weeks myself, patience grasshopper. When you think it's done wait one more week.
> 
> _*Really? Two more weeks?... ... That sucks. I really want to chop half that bitch down. Haha. I know, I can chop whenever i want, but at the same time, I post my grow journal on this site because i want to get the most out of my plants. I refuse to grow them this long, and not let them go to full maturity. If a gardener of your caliber suggests two more weeks, I'm gonna' listen*_





donkey.420 said:


> those things blew up last week bro. i'm drooling over that gold man.
> 
> _*I know, dude. I didn't go out to the farm for like 3 days in a row, and when i went back out there was a very noticeable change.
> Haha. Yeah, it's leafy as hell, and movin' real slow, but yeah... I feel ya'! That girls gonna' have a whole bunch of SIC smoke!*_





ElectricPineapple said:


> damn brah, those are looking effing awesome. that powerkush looks great
> 
> _*Thanx, dude!*_


_*I wanna' take the time to thank every member of this site that's helped me along the way. I've got a room full a sic smoke, and it's mainly due to the helpful members of this site. before this site I couldn't grow ditch-weed without seeding it up, and smokin' bullshit.
I'd love to invite every one of ya' over for a spliff, on harvest day... I really do mean that.*_


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 3, 2010)

i agree with you subtle. every thing i know about growing MJ, came just about all from this site.


----------



## Jester88 (May 3, 2010)

hehe yeah i like riu its a god place once ya find the right place it has its faults but still far better than the rest. though i was dissapointed about my fanpages that were approved at one stage, but we have the seedbank review section now so they should get the respect they deserve.. seedsman and pick n mix have my seal of approval so far icant mention some that dont as they sponser the site and for friendly sakes well just say i was unlucky...

plus the new layout playes with my migraines lol but its still home the missus gets jeleous how often im on here normally lol. 

but i agree its great theres sites like this for people to come and learn from... hell i even learn some shit here and there lol cand the beauty of it is that no matter how good you get if you want to theres always more to learn and improve on .


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 3, 2010)

_*The only website I've dedicated NEAR this much time to. 

I learned a little bit about a little bit before i found this site. Up till' then, my best teacher was the Mr.Green I Grow Chronic DVD. I actually built a pretty good topfeed setup, and converted it to a nice ebb and flow. It worked great... ... Right up till' I stressed my bagseed plants for the final time and they hermied, seeding both plants. 

During my little waste of time and money, I discovered Jorge Cervantes had a series of DVDs, and I found this site. After figuring out what I did wrong, I spent some time just digging through all the forums searching all kinds of shit. I'd literally sit down and smoke a fatty to myself and zone-out on this site for hours, just reading,man. Not even posting shit!

Once I figured out how to obtain superior genetics, and learned how to take care of them, I finally started my second grow, and I think I can finally say with confidence that I do in fact know how to grow some fuckin' disgustingly sic herb!

Thanx RIU


*_


----------



## dk2852 (May 3, 2010)

That powerkush is looking nice, can't wait to see how it turns out. How do they smell?


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 3, 2010)

dk2852 said:


> That powerkush is looking nice, can't wait to see how it turns out. How do they smell?


Welcome to my grow,dk2852. the Mama Mia and the powerkush smell like freshly cut fruit, and the skunk smells like... ummm ... skunk. as far as the gold... ... I dont really know. it smells like good pot, man. haha. Stick around!


----------



## northeastern lights (May 3, 2010)

The final weeks are definatley the longest, but always well worth the wait. I can tell you once you have some on hand while growing it's alot less tempting to chop early. IMO I wait until pretty much every stigma has receeded into the calyx and they are so swolen every one looks like it's going to burst. BTW you are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Jester88 (May 4, 2010)

now ya just gotta learn a bit more and learn how to manipulate your own genetics 

fuck it man if ya ever want a chat im here lol. i normally eat breath and shit riu, my girl gets jeleous (what can i say i like teaching and learning new things). though lately i been busy and whatnot but once im back on track use will be wishing id fuck off again lmfao


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 4, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> The final weeks are definatley the longest, but always well worth the wait. I can tell you once you have some on hand while growing it's alot less tempting to chop early. IMO I wait until pretty much every stigma has receeded into the calyx and they are so swolen every one looks like it's going to burst. BTW you are doing a fantastic job.


_*I'm posting pics of the trichomes, sometime this week. Hopefully that will help with harvest predictions... And thanx, brother. I thnk I'm doin' ok, too.*_



Jester88 said:


> now ya just gotta learn a bit more and learn how to manipulate your own genetics
> 
> fuck it man if ya ever want a chat im here lol. i normally eat breath and shit riu, my girl gets jeleous (what can i say i like teaching and learning new things). though lately i been busy and whatnot but once im back on track use will be wishing id fuck off again lmfao


_*I'm definitely gonna' have to learn how to manipulate genetics. I'm getting some mendocino Madness this summer, and want to use it's genetics to make some outdoor seed... But we're a long way from that.

Thanx guys!
*_


----------



## Jester88 (May 4, 2010)

yeah its fun but its not i just love the herb so i find it worth it i take it it may be one of those things that isnt going to be for everyone lol. though just ensuring yourself some continued sed is easy its refining that becomes the hard part. for you i think hte just fucking around method would be fine


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 7, 2010)

_*Had to post these... The first is of the end of a branch on the Skunk. Look at the trichs! The second is of the Powerkush. I cant wait to harvest this girl, man...










*_


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 7, 2010)

Can you make this picture scratch and sniff please lol. Very Nice!


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 7, 2010)

PBFseedco. said:


> Can you make this picture scratch and sniff please lol. Very Nice!


Thanx, man! I wish I could. haha. The Pk smells like fruit, and the skunk smells like shit. Haha. But in a good way.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 7, 2010)

Just so you know the trics on the leaves mature before the ones on the buds.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 7, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Just so you know the trics on the leaves mature before the ones on the buds.


I always look at the top of the cona bud, when I check. I'm finally starting to see a few amber trichs on the Powerkush, and the skunk #1 has milky trichs.


----------



## dk2852 (May 8, 2010)

Oh man, those are looking tasty.


----------



## svchop889 (May 8, 2010)

those look fucking awesome.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 8, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> I always look at the top of the _*cona*_ bud, when I check. I'm finally starting to see a few amber trichs on the Powerkush, and the skunk #1 has milky trichs.


 
Do you mean cola?


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 9, 2010)

_*Haha. Cola, Cona, you know what I meant... Jerk. *_


----------



## northeastern lights (May 9, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Haha. Cola, Cona, you know what I meant... Jerk. *_


 
Well I've seen ya write it a few times now so i figured I should say something.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 10, 2010)

_* Hey, all. I f any of you are looking for this weeks pics, they'll be up about midnight tonight. I was out till 2:30am putting almost all of my 22 outdoor plants in the ground. Took a long time, but I got er' done!

Pics of the inside plants, tonight!!!


*_


----------



## donkey.420 (May 10, 2010)

congrats man. i'm gettin close do being done myself. did you hear? there's gonna be a seed run with the autos!!!!!


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 10, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> congrats man. i'm gettin close do being done myself. did you hear? there's gonna be a seed run with the autos!!!!!


Haha. Heard that.


----------



## svchop889 (May 10, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Haha. Heard that.


So where are those pics man ?


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 10, 2010)

_*8 Weeks Flowering...

This has been an absolutely exhausting couple of days. I'm glad it's finally over. I've decided i am going to take the top section of the Powerkush, and get the bottom half of the plant up to the light.

I have a concern with my Himalayan Gold. It seems to be more leaf than anything. the fact that it's been a retard from the start is worrying me. I'm afraid it's gonna' turn out to be retarded looking buds... Idk. I'm smokin' it either way. 

Here they are...



*_


----------



## donkey.420 (May 11, 2010)

hell yeah. looks good. i wouldn't sweat the appearance of the hg too much. retarted bud might make the mind retarted. if you absolutely cant stand it i'll dispose of it for you.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 11, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> hell yeah. looks good. i wouldn't sweat the appearance of the hg too much. retarted bud might make the mind retarted. if you absolutely cant stand it i'll dispose of it for you.


Haha. I'm good, brother. I appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 11, 2010)

its the least i could do.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 12, 2010)

_*Took the top half of the Powerkush, today. The pics absolutely suck. I took some more today, on a different phone. I'll get those up in a day or so. we took what ended up being7.5 Oz. of wet bud off her. i'm expecting An Oz. and a half to 2 Oz. of dried ganja.

After taking what I did, I used duct tape to train some of the branches up tword the lights. We also took the time to trim alot of the excess foliage back before raising the rest of the plant up to the top of the canopy to increase the amount of light it gets. The bottom half of my plant WILL NOT be taken early.(I say this because I know some ppl are gonna' tell me I shoulda' waited... ...Jester) I will be waiting for 70% amber trichs, or better.

*__*Here's a few pics of SOME of what I did take...
*_


----------



## svchop889 (May 12, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Took the top half of the Powerkush, today. The pics absolutely suck. I took some more today, on a different phone. I'll get those up in a day or so. we took what ended up being7.5 Oz. of wet bud off her. i'm expecting An Oz. and a half to 2 Oz. of dried ganja.
> 
> After taking what I did, I used duct tape to train some of the branches up tword the lights. We also took the time to trim alot of the excess foliage back before raising the rest of the plant up to the top of the canopy to increase the amount of light it gets. The bottom half of my plant WILL NOT be taken early.(I say this because I know some ppl are gonna' tell me I shoulda' waited... ...Jester) I will be waiting for 70% amber trichs, or better.
> 
> ...


 two ounces from just the top is pretty damn good dude some people only get an ounce off a whole plant.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 12, 2010)

99% of the time I get exactly 20% back. That's trimmed withought huge stems.


20% of 7.5 ounces is about 1.5.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 12, 2010)

_*Sweet!*_


----------



## dk2852 (May 12, 2010)

Oh that powerkush looks beautiful, you should quick dry a little bit to try it out.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 12, 2010)

dk2852 said:


> Oh that powerkush looks beautiful, you should quick dry a little bit to try it out.


_*Hmmm... Tempting. Got a suggested method that doesn't kill much potency?

Tonight, I'm gonna' be busy makin' a small batch of bubble hash. i got my brother comin' over after work so his fat ass can sit there and stir for a while. Haha.

This is my first real harvest of quality smoke, and I don't think I can thank the members of this site enough. before RIU, the best I could do was grow seeded bagseed pot in a ghetto ass "Mr.Green I grow chronic" ebb and flow... And now I just harvested an Oz or two of FIRE!

This is fun, man.
*_


----------



## svchop889 (May 12, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Hmmm... Tempting. Got a suggested method that doesn't kill much potency?
> 
> Tonight, I'm gonna' be busy makin' a small batch of bubble hash. i got my brother comin' over after work so his fat ass can sit there and stir for a while. Haha.
> 
> ...


 toast and freeze, takes forever though but what you do is make a tinfoil tray and set the bud on it. use the lowest setting on your toaster. wait until the toaster pops and then take the tray to the freezer for 10 minutes. Cold forces out moisture and the heat evaporates it. just repeat until its dry enough to burn.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 12, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> toast and freeze, takes forever though but what you do is make a tinfoil tray and set the bud on it. use the lowest setting on your toaster. wait until the toaster pops and then take the tray to the freezer for 10 minutes. Cold forces out moisture and the heat evaporates it. just repeat until its dry enough to burn.


_*You sure your only 20 years old? Your a smart dude, sv!
*_


----------



## svchop889 (May 12, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*You sure your only 20 years old? Your a smart dude, sv!
> *_


 Yes sir born in July of 89' I'm not that smart I'm just slightly above average on some days and slightly below it on others.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 12, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Yes sir born in July of 89' I'm not that smart I'm just slightly above average on some days and slightly below it on others.


 
hahaha liar


----------



## svchop889 (May 12, 2010)

I swear on all three of my plants that I'm not lying


----------



## donkey.420 (May 13, 2010)

just playin. how are your girls sv?


----------



## svchop889 (May 13, 2010)

there doing ok One got killed by a squirrel but right now ther chillen in the cab of my truck out in the woods until the weather turns around. I should put up some pictures there still not quit fully back in veg but they will get there once the sun comes out.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 14, 2010)

_* I know, I know. I ask 5000 frickin' questions! haha. I'm curious when I should start curing. Right now everything has been drying for 2 days, and it all still stinks like a wet weed.

when should I start curing, and when DO YOU THINK I'll start getting that sticky sweet smell I'm EAGERLY waiting for?

Thanx again, all!

*_


----------



## donkey.420 (May 14, 2010)

its hard to tell by pics, if it feels crunchy on the outside throw em in jars and open the lid 3 times a day for 20 min. i like putting my buds in paper bags after 3 days hanging to slow down and even out the drying process. then into jars


----------



## svchop889 (May 14, 2010)

when your stems snap but don't fully break Like they bend first then the halfway break thats when you put it in jars usually takes 4-6 days you want it to dry slow so the chloropyll can gas off


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 14, 2010)

_*Badass guys! Thanx alot. one more question I;ll never have to ask again. haha. I wish I could call you both over for a fatty, next week...
*_ 

_*
Tried to rep you both. it only let me rep donkey. Sry, sv! I tried, man!*_


----------



## donkey.420 (May 14, 2010)

thats cuz sv has about a million reps lol


----------



## svchop889 (May 14, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> thats cuz sv has about a million reps lol


 No I think its cause you can only rep a user once per month and subtle already got me earlier for something. I still appreciate the thought. But yeah paper bags will slow things down so you dont get get that grassy taste/smell.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 15, 2010)

_*Trimmed em from the stem, and bagged em'. They go in jars tonight.

Got a chance to go out to the farm, yesterday. Everything looks badass. The OSkunk is trying to be the next to start finishing. I've been keeping a close eye on her trichs. Most are still clear. The Powerkush hasn't shown any signs of stress, that I saw. I've trained a few of the branches up to help it get more light, and pack on more weight. Hopefully she can start putting some gerth on those lower branches now. If they grow some decent buds on them, I stand to pull twice as much off the bottom, as I did the top.


*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 17, 2010)

_*Week 9!

Powerkush Smoke Report:
First things first! I need to give a smoke report on that Powerkush... All respect to Dinafem for this little gem. Now, I'm not what anyone would call a season smoker of TRULY good genetics... but I know phenomenal weed when I smoke it. 20 minutes(11:30PM CST) ago I finally had time to sit down with the cola bud from the plant and roll a fitting joint to enjoy, myself.(My ol' lady ended up buttin' in on it.)

I was very happy to find out that the fruity smell did in fact carry through to the taste. The taste of this smoke is what really does it for me, man. I was also surprised to see little bits of purple here and there, on the buds and inner leaves. I'm glad I grew this plant 100% organic all the way up to two weeks flowering. This plant really does taste SWEET! I think its best described as fruity flavored water. It's so smooth that your almost surprised when a good healthy pull off a spliff makes you hack. Haha.

The high from it is definitely not couchlocking.(probably directly related to the fact that I probably coulda' waited another week.) I smoked a nice fatty of it earlier today with my buddies, and went on to help my brother move to his new house. Your not couchlocked, but you definitely know your fuckin' ripped! ...it made paying for gas interesting, today. Communication skills were a little out of whack for a bit. 

Here's some shots from plant to (mostly)cured bud. I obviously took the first one earlier this week, but the last shot I took tonight, before rolling the fatty. It turned out to be a cool looking pic! All I did was set it on my black mouse pad.
*_

_*Here's the joint... I couldn't finish it. Even with my ladys help! Fuck it. Saved y'all the roach, man!*_

_*
*__*To The Grow!
*_
_*
*__*Powerkush
The Powerkush didn't even seem to notice that I chopped the top of her off. I've trained some of her branches upward with duct tape. The lower buds have really responded to the newfound spectrum. Here she is...
*_
_*
*__*Himalayan Gold
The Gold this week is finally starting to fill out a bit. I'm still ot sure about the appearance of the buds, but I'm not gonna' have any problem trimmin' em' down, and smokin' the hell out of it. Haha. Here she is...
*_
_*
*__*Original Skunk #1
This is gonna' be the next plant to finish. It's already showing all milky trichomes, and some beginning to turn amber, on the top. We're not getting in too much of a rush with her. She's still on full nutes. It looks NICE!!
*_
_*
*__*Mama Mia
I have very high hopes for this girl. I'm sooo glad I picked this little gem outta Seedsmans arsenal. This plant has looked like good bud from the beginning of flowering. I cant wait give a smoke report of that one
*_
_*
*__*Before I end this, I want to explain that some of the hosted pics I've recently posted are gonna be deleted within the next week. I've deleted my tinypic account so I can host all my pics here, and have better control of them. It's just smarter. and EASIER! 

So, that's it. This was a big post, with alot of shit in it!!! I took my stoned ass almost two hours to get all this in there!!! ...and I'm still burnt!

Oooh, look! A roach...


*_


----------



## donkey.420 (May 17, 2010)

very good report now pass me that roach


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 17, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> very good report now pass me that roach


_*Wish I could, man.*_


----------



## Jester88 (May 17, 2010)

duuude you should have bigerized them lol..

for you bro well done.. 

id rep u now but riu prolly wont let me lol. fuck it you know youll get some love once i can lmfao


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 17, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> duuude you should have bigerized them lol..
> 
> for you bro well done..
> 
> id rep u now but riu prolly wont let me lol. fuck it you know youll get some love once i can lmfao


Haha. Thanx, Jester. You'da loved sharin' that spliff with me, man. The taste of this smoke is like nothing I've ever burnt. I think it's got alot to do with the fact that it was grown almost 100% organic.



P.S. I promise to biggerize the bottom half before taking it.


----------



## Jester88 (May 17, 2010)

its all good im smoking some honey oil from 17... shits somewhat narcotic i nearly went to sleep earlier lol. andno i aint a lightweight lol.

hehe its cool just my interweb goezs slower if ma girls on it.. lmfao thats cool though thanks bro i didnt actually expect ya to go outa your way lol. i was more being a cunny funt


----------



## donkey.420 (May 17, 2010)

biggerize? lol. i want to biggerize my buds but they left that part out of the jorge vids.lmao


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 17, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> its all good im smoking some honey oil from 17... shits somewhat narcotic i nearly went to sleep earlier lol. andno i aint a lightweight lol.
> 
> hehe its cool just my interweb goezs slower if ma girls on it.. lmfao thats cool though thanks bro i didnt actually expect ya to go outa your way lol. i was more being a cunny funt


_*Haha. Had to get me somethin' to smoke, man... And I knew you weren't baggin' on me, man. I did take it a bit early. The bottom half of the plant has most of the bud sites any way, and now that it's been raised to the top of the canopy, it's filling out. I cant wait for it to finish. I'm lettin it go all the way done. I want couchlock smoke from it.

*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 17, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> biggerize? lol. i want to biggerize my buds but they left that part out of the jorge vids.lmao


No shit! I watched all 3 of his Ultimate Grow series. He shoulda' covered it... And uhhh... I'm also pretty sure if it were Jorge growin' this Powerkush, biggerize wouldn't be a sufficient enough word for the plant.

I like that word. I'm gonna' steal that one from ya' and use it around RIU, Jester.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 17, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> No shit! I watched all 3 of his Ultimate Grow series. He shoulda' covered it... And uhhh... I'm also pretty sure if it were Jorge growin' this Powerkush, biggerize wouldn't be a sufficient enough word for the plant.
> 
> I like that word. I'm gonna' steal that one from ya' and use it around RIU, Jester.


 
be careful subtle. the b is right next to the n aaaaaahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jester88 (May 17, 2010)

hehe that happens to quite a few plants ya can take the top before bottom and leaving the bottom can be quite worth it hehe.

hehe ill toke a billy of this nice amber for ya hehe



donkey.420 said:


> biggerize? lol. i want to biggerize my buds but they left that part out of the jorge vids.lmao


ill try cover it


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 17, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> be careful subtle. the b is right next to the n aaaaaahahahahahahahahaha


Lol. Yeah, make that typo and sum1s gettin PISSED!


----------



## svchop889 (May 17, 2010)

I bet you feel like a little kid in a candy store... Cause I feel like a diabetic kid in a candy store I can see it all but I can't touch it. I hope mine turns out as good as yours have. I guess it just goes to show that you can do just as well if not better with organics, and the taste is better.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 17, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> I bet you feel like a little kid in a candy store... Cause I feel like a diabetic kid in a candy store I can see it all but I can't touch it. I hope mine turns out as good as yours have. I guess it just goes to show that you can do just as well if not better with organics, and the taste is better.


Thanx, sv!


----------



## svchop889 (May 17, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Thanx, sv!


 Your welcome bro. How long do you think for the rest of that pk? It looks like you might get a QP off of it total, or maybe more?


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 17, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Your welcome bro. How long do you think for the rest of that pk? It looks like you might get a QP off of it total, or maybe more?


_*Yeah, I'm thinkin' somewhere between five and six Oz, total. And uhhh, I'm really bad at guessing when it's gonna' be done. Haha. Now that all the buds are getting a good spectrum of light, I'm gonna' sit back and wait for all amber trichs.

The next one I'm startin' to drool over is that Skunk #1 from Seedsman. That short little hooker is lookin' FAT! 





*_


----------



## svchop889 (May 17, 2010)

I bet the smell is intoxicating.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 17, 2010)

haha ya i think a week or two more on that powerkush and you coulda added another O to your dry weight, but oh well as long as it was fire. those others though look amazing subtle. keep up the great work


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 17, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> haha ya i think a week or two more on that powerkush and you coulda added another O to your dry weight, but oh well as long as it was fire. those others though look amazing subtle. keep up the great work


T'sall good, man. I still got the bottom 2/3 of the plant. Now that the top half is gone, the rest can fatten up... But, yeah. There'll be no more early picking.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 17, 2010)

biggering...


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 17, 2010)

_*Right! Great minds, man... Great minds.*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 23, 2010)

_*Week 10! *_






_*Got out to the farm early, today. Thought I'd go ahead and take some pics, so I aint gotta' go back out, tonight. none of them look finished. I still haven't seen what I can definitively call amber trichs. By that I mean, none are completely amber, and bent. All the ladies are looking very good.

Powerkush
*_
_*
*__*Original Skunk #1
*_

_*Mama Mia
*_

_*Himalayan Gold*_


----------



## donkey.420 (May 23, 2010)

the pk is definately biggerizing. it looks like a whole new plant


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 24, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> the pk is definately biggerizing. it looks like a whole new plant


_*OMG, is it ever! It turned out to be a very good idea to take the top half and make room for the bottom half. i've already got more on the bottom than the top would've ever given me.*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 25, 2010)

_*Trouble!!  *_

_*My Mama Mia must DIE! About a week ago, I noticed a beaner. I thought I must've carried some pollen in the room on my shirt or something. Well, yesterday I noticed it's forming about a dozen more seeds. I quarantined the plant, and she'll be recieving nothing but darkness for the three days she's about to get flushed... Makin' lemonade, man.

I'm now diligently searching the other three plants daily for seed. As of yet, I've found none.(knock wood)

Here's a picture of one of the bigger beans.





*_


----------



## donkey.420 (May 25, 2010)

bummer man. shuck the seed and smoke the weed!!! glad you're not finding any on the rest of my plants! aaah i mean our. no your plants


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 25, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> ...shuck the seed and smoke the weed!!! ... ...


 Fuckin-A! Cant wait till I'm drying. It was within a couple of weeks from fully flowered. maybe less. Not a total loss


----------



## svchop889 (May 25, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Fuckin-A! Cant wait till I'm drying. It was within a couple of weeks from fully flowered. maybe less. Not a total loss


 maybe It was immaculate conception? Instead of ejaculate conception, or did she grow balls? feminized seeds carry that risk though, at least you caught it early enough. If your worried about more pollination, moisture destroys the viability of pollen.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 25, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> maybe It was immaculate conception? Instead of ejaculate conception, or did she grow balls? feminized seeds carry that risk though, at least you caught it early enough. If your worried about more pollination, moisture destroys the viability of pollen.


_*Haha. I should've mentioned it... After I removed her, I cut the AC off for a bit, and kinda' foliar fed the whole fuckin' room. Even my ballast got fed.**

I let it stay at about 80% humidity for a couple of hours, then dusted everything and mopped my floors. My buddy and I were some cleanin' fools for a while.*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 25, 2010)

You should be repped for that, sv. i forgot to mention cleanliness. They wont let me rep you anymore... Apparently Im kissin too much ass.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 25, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> You should be repped for that, sv. i forgot to mention cleanliness. They wont let me rep you anymore... Apparently Im kissin too much ass.


funny you said that subtle. i cleaned and bleached my flower room yesterday too. i believe you said something once about great minds...


----------



## svchop889 (May 25, 2010)

Its alright brother I can't rep you anymore this month either. But good call an cutting the a/c for a bit high temps and high humidity kill pollen. I hope you unplugged the ballast before you ''foliar fed'' it.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 25, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> funny you said that subtle. i cleaned and bleached my flower room yesterday too. i believe you said something once about great minds...


Yep... Great minds do nothing but get burnt, and end up doing the same shit at the same time.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 25, 2010)

svchop889 said:


> Its alright brother I can't rep you anymore this month either. But good call an cutting the a/c for a bit high temps and high humidity kill pollen. I hope you unplugged the ballast before you ''foliar fed'' it.


_*Hahaha. Nah, just kinda sprayed everywhere. Just to pull everything out of the air, more than anything. Oh, and when I said I "dusted"... What I really meant was, I sprayed everything till it was soaked, and wiped it off with a dirty towel.
*_


----------



## donkey.420 (May 25, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Hahaha. Nah, just kinda sprayed everywhere. Just to pull everything out of the air, more than anything. Oh, and when I said I "dusted"... What I really meant was, I sprayed everything till it was soaked, and wiped it off with a dirty towel.
> *_


honesty is you best trait brother!!!!! dirty towel roflmfao


----------



## svchop889 (May 25, 2010)

Leaving dirty streaks all over your mylar now? That wont help your light efficiency


----------



## northeastern lights (May 26, 2010)

As long as you don't wipe your dick off with a dirty towel, Lmfao.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 27, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> As long as you don't wipe your dick off with a dirty towel, Lmfao.


Man, I've had a few that would make that dirty towel look cleaner than me. Hahahahahaah


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 27, 2010)

hahaha, hey on that mamma mia, i dont think you have anything to worry about. sometimes plants will throw a few beans without being pollinated. kindof a save the race type mechanism. unlelss she sprouted nanners then chop the bitch down. but the plants are looking amazing though. good work. now i just hope mine will start to look that good.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 27, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> As long as you don't wipe your dick off with a dirty towel, Lmfao.





Subtlechaos said:


> Man, I've had a few that would make that dirty towel look cleaner than me. Hahahahahaah


 

Didn't know you swung that way Sub


----------



## donkey.420 (May 27, 2010)

aaaahahahaha. pussy's pussy NeL


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 27, 2010)

_*Love me a nasty bitch that'll do anything.*_


----------



## svchop889 (May 27, 2010)

I think he means they take it in the pooper, lol


----------



## northeastern lights (May 27, 2010)

The way it was said seemed to me that you had a few" dirty dicks " Just ball busting but it's not funny when you explain it, lol.








Originally Posted by *northeastern lights*  
As long as you don't wipe your dick off with a dirty towel, Lmfao.





Originally Posted by *Subtlechaos*  
Man, I've had a few that would make that dirty towel look cleaner than me. Hahahahahaah


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 28, 2010)

_*Shit, I'm never offended at anything you say, NeL. I know your not here to offend any1, brother! That'd be about like getting offended by something donkey says. Hell, you know he's full of shit 90% of the time!  (The other ten percent, he's tending to the fuckin' ARMY of plants in his house)


*_


----------



## donkey.420 (May 28, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Shit, I'm never offended at anything you say, NeL. I know your not here to offend any1, brother! That'd be about like getting offended by something donkey says. Hell, you know he's full of shit 90% of the time!  (The other ten percent, he's tending to the fuckin' ARMY of plants in his house)*_
> 
> _**_


haha why am i always the example??????????? dickheads

you are correct tho lololololol


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 28, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> haha why am i always the example??????????? dickheads
> 
> you are correct tho lololololol


Cause your the coolest of all of us.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

how's the mama mia taste?


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Cause your the coolest of all of us.


yeah, i'm pretty cool lmfao


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

_*Real earthy. Not bad smoke. Would've loved to see her go full tho. Bet that iss tastes better,.
*_


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

right, i tend to cut early too


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

is it up beat or couch lok


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

did I tell you Im chopping everything in a week?


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

i saw you're getting some apollo 13?


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

Upbeat. High high.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

yeah you did man. you're gonna have more buds than me


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

Hells yeah! Next order is comin from the hemp depot. Apollo 13 Querkle, and JTR.

Next indoor is an all JTR grow. No rush. It'll be a bit.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

thats what i need for being in crowds. a good up beat smoke


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

don't order jtr. unless you just want to spend the cash


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

You go where there are crowds? I didnt think you could get away from all your grows for that long?


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

_*Check it out!
[youtube]DdaOeAxy0GU[/youtube]
I got it jammin loud as fuck right now...
*_


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

i'm in and out. you know i'll make time for the titty club


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Check it out!
> [youtube]DdaOeAxy0GU[/youtube]
> I got it jammin loud as fuck right now...
> *_


rrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

Oh yeah... the steaks are killer, right?

Haha. mans gotta eat.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

hell yeah, i just found out jaguars has free lunch and byob!!! chicks are totally naked there too


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

Nice! Best you can hope for here, is byob night at a topless club. All the fully nudes are cahy as fuck.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

yeah for sure. everything goes up 10 bucks


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

Ever heard of a sparkler bomb? If you havent, they work! this ones in a dryer with gas in there with it. hhahahahaha!
[youtube]oipHDxBxfb4[/youtube]


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

holy crap that was cool


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

So's this...
[youtube]Z19zFlPah-o[/youtube]


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

Ive actually made a sparkler bomb. They're fuckin dangerous if you make em right.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

i've seen that one. that dude is a bad ass.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

How's you jtr comin?


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

we never even thought that was possible when i was young


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> How's you jtr comin?


 
its lookin good man. got little bud sites all over it. i'll feed her some pollen in a couple weeks.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

hell no. I'd busted my ass a few times and gave up... Gues thats what separates him from us, eh?


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

i'll be makin donkeypunch about the same time too jtr x hash plant


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

Haha. thats funny, dude. I cant wait for the smoke report on that one.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

on jtr or donkeypunch


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

both!... but I was talking bout the donkey punch.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

yeah, i hope its kill. both strains are super frosty


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

i'd like to see a few people on here grow it out.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

When I get another indoor thing going, I will.

Which side of the genetics are cubing twords?


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

well, i'm hoping to get some indica traits out of the hash plant. like short and stalky but i'd like to have the lemon smell of jtr. and the frost from both.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

did you know sub's strains will frost in veg? that dude is a genious!


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

_*If you dont care, than cube it with the male. it's easier. saves you from having to keep a cutting to cube with. you can just save pollen.

Just so you know... i've never made seed. Im sure it's ALOT more complicated than that. what I just described falls under Jesters "Just Fucking Around Method". haha
*_


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

yeah i got a bag of jtr pollen in the freezer.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

what do you mean by cube it?


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

_*Breed one of the parents back into the strain, to stabilize it, and to tilt the genetics one way or the other... i think.*_


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

oh i got ya. i'll know what to do when i smoke both to see what i like best.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

I AM MR. GANJA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. thanks for the help bro


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

Right....Mr.Ganja.


----------



## svchop889 (May 31, 2010)

if you want to learn a shit ton of information on breeding this is the article to read.

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/274659-breeding-tecs.html


----------



## northeastern lights (May 31, 2010)

That sparkler bomb was cool but nothing compares to a trash bag full of oxygen & acetylene.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 31, 2010)

those are sooooooo loud!


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 31, 2010)

_*Week 11!





Next weeks entry will be the entry that I harvest everything on. Everything in the room looks very close to good harvest, and(more importantly) Situations around the room are going to change, and security wont be able to be properly maintained, and I wont operate like that. No worries. I'm harvesting a decent amount of dank outta' that room, man.

Next indoor grow will be in a home that I own. All TGA grow, baby! *Coming in 2011* hahahahah

Here's the girls...

*_Himalayan Gold


_*Powerkush(What's left of her)
*_

_*Original Skunk #1(Nasty fuckin' plant! Cant wait to harvest!) 
*_
_*Lemme' know what you think, guys!*_


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 1, 2010)

honest opinion, i think that skunk#1 could get somebody hurt man. it looks rediculously tasty and potent. man its been a pleasure watching you do your thing and wish you could keep going.


----------



## slabhead (Jun 1, 2010)

damn looks amber to the eye. yikes!!! 

couchlock


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 1, 2010)

slabhead said:


> damn looks amber to the eye. yikes!!!
> 
> couchlock


everytime i call this dude he's asleep slab... lmao


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 1, 2010)

damn that skunk looks scary. id almost....almost would be scared to smoke it haha. i wouldnt move for hours and just play 360.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jun 1, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> damn that skunk looks scary. id almost....almost would be scared to smoke it haha. i wouldnt move for hours and just play 360.


Hell yeah!


donkey.420 said:


> honest opinion, i think that skunk#1 could get somebody hurt man. it looks rediculously tasty and potent. man its been a pleasure watching you do your thing and wish you could keep going.


I'm still growing... Outside.


donkey.420 said:


> everytime i call this dude he's asleep slab... lmao


Not sleeping... Just heavily medicated.


slabhead said:


> damn looks amber to the eye. yikes!!!
> 
> couchlock


I certainly hope so


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 1, 2010)

That Skunk is definatley my fav so far to Sub. Nice growing indeed.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jun 1, 2010)

_*Thank you, brother.*_


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jun 7, 2010)

_* It's been a crazy-busy weekend. Not only did I chop everything in the room, but I also went and tended to all my guerilla gardens, and pulled their cages.

*__*I think I could've gotten better smoke from them if I'd been able to leave them there, but circumstances being what they are, I had to take them... *__*ANYWAYS! Here are some pics from the chopping...

Dinafem Powerkush
This plant ended up puttong out just as much purple calxy as it did, green. Beautiful smell, killer fruity taste, and it even pays you further by forming pretty multi-colored buds. All I had to do to get them was let it drop down to mid-60s in my grow room, at night. I highly recommend this plant!
*_

_*Greenhouse Himalayan Gold
This one surprised me, in the end. When you cut all that leaf back, you've got some very pretty bud, that smells like fruity fuel! Nice plant!(Even tho it was a mutant)
*_

_*Seedsman Original Skunk #1
This is my headstash plant. Meaning, this is the jar I WONT be pulling out when company stops by to smoke. This plant grew pretty well, all the way through. About week 6 of flowering, it really took off. 
*_

_*I'll have some pics of the dried buds, in about a week or so.

*_


----------



## slabhead (Jun 7, 2010)

nothing like a personal stash of the best


----------



## svchop889 (Jun 7, 2010)

hell yeah. fat doobies


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice grow and nice show Sub!


I'm swamped with trimming myself. Definatley my least favorite part of growing.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks for visiting my threads im sorry to inform you that this is my final post. peace


----------

